# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Εφαρμογές για Mac

## kadronarxis

Ξεκινώ αυτό το thread, για να παρουσιάσουμε κάποια από τα βασικά προγράμματα που συνοδεύουν το λειτουργικό Mac OS X Tiger, αλλά και το συνοδευτικό πακέτο iLife05 ή το iLife06.

    Σκοπός είναι, να έρθει σε επαφή(τουλάχιστον οπτική) ο απλός χρήστης με τα προγράμματα που έρχονται πακέτο με την αγορά κάθε νέου apple υπολογιστή, να τα συγκρίνει με τις ανάγκες του και να επιλέξει αν θα τον βοηθήσουν στη δουλειά του, στο σπίτι του ή και στα δυο.

   Οι χρήστες όλων των macs, ενωθείτε!

----------


## Νικαετός

Χμμμ , καλό Kadronarxi ...να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς που ετοιμαζόμαστε (καταραμένη rainbow) να δαγκώσουμε το μήλο (έστω και imitation λόγω intel  :Very Happy:  ) !

----------


## Πύρρος

Καλορίζικο και το φόρουμ  :Very Happy:

----------


## kadronarxis

Να είστε καλά παιδιά!
Προσωπικά, θα αναλύσω το iPhoto, μιας και το έχω δουλέψει αρκετά.
Όποιος άλλος θέλει και μπορεί, ας δώσει μια από απλή έως σύνθετη περιγραφή για τα iDVD, iMovieHD, iWeb και ειδικά κάποιος φίλος της μουσικής για το GarageBand.

Πολλοί ζητούν πληροφορίες για τα iTunes, και κάποια σύνθετα κομμάτια του, όπως επίσης και για το QuickTime.

Όποια άλλη εφαρμογή εμπορίου(ακόμα και widget) είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## kostthem

Αντε καλορίζικο!

----------


## kadronarxis

Στην WWDC, στην έκθεση για apple developers που θα γίνει στις 7 Αυγούστου, θα παρουσιαστεί το καινούργιο λειτουργικό της Apple, 10.5 με την κωδική ονομασία Leopard.(μετά το Τιγράκι, καινούργια γάτα στο παιχνίδι!) :One thumb up:  

Η διάθεσή του δεν θα ξεκινήσει αμέσως, ένα demo θα παρουσιαστεί επί σκηνής με τα καιούργια χαρακτηριστικά του MAC OS X.

----------


## kostthem

Τελικά μάλλον πάει για Σεπτέμβρη η παρουσίαση του Leopard. Και για Ιανουάριο του 2007 η κυκλοφορία (αν δεν πάρει παράταση η ημερομηνία αυτή).

----------


## igiorgio

> Στην WWDC, στην έκθεση για apple developers που θα γίνει στις 7 Αυγούστου, θα παρουσιαστεί το καινούργιο λειτουργικό της Apple, 10.5 με την κωδική ονομασία Leopard.(μετά το Τιγράκι, καινούργια γάτα στο παιχνίδι!) 
> 
> Η διάθεσή του δεν θα ξεκινήσει αμέσως, ένα demo θα παρουσιαστεί επί σκηνής με τα καιούργια χαρακτηριστικά του MAC OS X.


Είμαι κι εγώ Macικός, για πάνω από 20 χρόνια. Είμαι κι από την Βέροια, ενώ παλιότερα έμενα στην ωραία μας Σαλονίκη.

Θα χαρώ να σε γνωρίσω

Γιώργος Ιωαννίδης
Πεύκη Ατικής

----------


## Drcat73

Γείτονα Kadronarxi,  μόλις κάνω κι εγώ το switch, ελπίζω να τα πούμε κι από κοντά.

----------


## kadronarxis

Εύκολα μπορούμε να διοργανώσουμε μια συνάντηση mac users, εδώ στην πόλη μας.
Γιατί όχι; :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόλις έβγαλε η apple, την έκδοση της sun για την java, την Release 4.

Οπότε βαράτε όλοι Software Update. :Thumbs up:

----------


## kadronarxis

Ένα πολύ καλό widget για το Dashboard, είναι αυτό που δείχνει τον Ήλιο σε σχέση με τη Γη.
Δείτε και την εικόνα, πάνω αριστερά.
Λέγεται Sunlit Earth Dashboard Widget και θα το βρείτε στα widgets στο site της apple.

----------


## kadronarxis

Ένα πολύ καλό tour στις εγκαταστάσεις της microsoft, στο τμήμα που ειδικεύεται στην παραγωγή του Office για macintosh.

http://davidweiss.blogspot.com/2006/...s-mac-lab.html

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Ένα πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο που βρήκα είναι το Google Importer το οποίο προσθέτει δυνατότητα αναζήτησης στο Google mέσω του spotlight.

http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/np...leImporter.dmg

----------


## kadronarxis

Κυκλοφόρησαν κάποιες εικόνες στο internet, στη θέα των οποίων κάποιοι αναφέρουν ότι είναι αυθεντικές και άλλοι ότι είναι ψεύτικες.
Τις δημοσιεύω εδώ για να κρίνετε και εσείς:

http://guides.macrumors.com/images/3...rd_img01.0.png

http://guides.macrumors.com/images/f...pard_img02.png

Προσέξτε ότι παράλληλα με το MAC OS X,  τρέχει native και ο ΙΕ 7!!!!!

Ακόμα προσέξτε το XP with Service Pack 2.

----------


## kostthem

Τελικά είναι photoshop αυτές οι photos Γιώργο.

----------


## kadronarxis

photoshop , αποδείχτηκαν ναι!
Αν και δεν πρέπει να απέχουν πολύ από την αλήθεια....δυστυχώς.

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόλις βγήκε το 10.4.7
Για intel επεξεργαστές: 133ΜΒ
Για  PPC επεξεργαστές: 37,9 ΜΒ.

Ορμάτεεεεεε!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόλις βγήκε το skype για macs το οποίο έχει και video.Beta release.

http://www.skype.com/download/skype/...eopreview.html

----------


## sdikr

> Μόλις βγήκε το skype για macs το οποίο έχει και video.Beta release.
> 
> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/...eopreview.html


Και δουλέυει  μια χαρά μεταξύ  pc  mac   :One thumb up:

----------


## kadronarxis

ακριβώς Σπύρο.
Μίλησα με εξωτερικό με άτομο που έχει windows, και τρέχει σαν βούτυρο.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## kostthem

Ενώ η Skype είχε ανακοινώσει πως για video κλήση θα υποστηρίξει μόνο τα νέα Intel Macs, τελικά παίζει και στα PPC  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Ενώ η Skype είχε ανακοινώσει πως για video κλήση θα υποστηρίξει μόνο τα νέα Intel Macs, τελικά παίζει και στα PPC


Εδω  πέρα βάλαν και καινουργιο ringtone    :Razz: 

Πάντως η εικόνα πολύ καλή,  λιγό καθηστέρηση στην μεταφόρα  αλλά καθαρή  και  σε μεγάλο μεγεθος 
ο ηχός τα κλάσικα.

Πάντως μπράβο τους,  ειναι μια πολύ καλή προσπάθεια  και δινει την δυνατότητα επιλογής,  μέχρι τώρα ήξερα  3,   iqamspy  (κάπως έτσι με πληρώμη),  ivisit  (στην αρχή δωρέαν  μετά με συνδρόμη  αλλά μονο για την μια πλευρά, δεν χρείαζονταν και οι δυο),  aim, ichat,  και τώρα το skype.

Μια λύση τώρα  για επικοινωνία  μετάξυ  Mac, linux, pc   και θα είμαστε  μια χαρά  :Worthy:

----------


## pentium_vi

Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το Apple Logic Pro 7.2 και ψάχνω κάποιο έμπιστο κατάστημα από Ευρώπη γιατί εδώ είναι πανάκριβο. Ξέρετε μήπως αν μπορώ να το παραγγείλω από το Apple Store της Αγγλίας;

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις εκ των προτέρων

----------


## ariadgr

> Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω το Apple Logic Pro 7.2 και ψάχνω κάποιο έμπιστο κατάστημα από Ευρώπη γιατί εδώ είναι πανάκριβο. Ξέρετε μήπως αν μπορώ να το παραγγείλω από το Apple Store της Αγγλίας;


Από το Apple Store Αγγλίας ΔΕΝ μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις, διότι παραδίδει μόνο σε Αγγλικές διευθύνσεις. Ενδεικτικά η τιμή του Applestore UK είναι € 1020 (£ 699). 
Επίσης ενδεικτικά, η τιμή του Applestore DE είναι € 1039.

Το πέτυχα στο Marketplace του Amazon UK με € 686 (£ 470) + μεταφορικά. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με αυτόν τον πωλητή. Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά...

Μπορείς να το πάρεις από www.cyberport.de στα €978 (συμπ. μεταφορικών), ή από www.ghc.co.uk στα € 1070 (£ 733) (συμπ. μεταφορικών).

To cyberport είναι αξιόπιστο και στέλνει Ελλάδα, όμως μόνο με κατάθεση των χρημάτων στο λογαριασμό τους (έμβασμα), ΟΧΙ με πιστωτική κάρτα.

Εαν θέλεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το cyberport, PM me.

----------


## pentium_vi

> Από το Apple Store Αγγλίας ΔΕΝ μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις, διότι παραδίδει μόνο σε Αγγλικές διευθύνσεις. Ενδεικτικά η τιμή του Applestore UK είναι € 1020 (£ 699). 
> Επίσης ενδεικτικά, η τιμή του Applestore DE είναι € 1039.
> 
> Το πέτυχα στο Marketplace του Amazon UK με € 686 (£ 470) + μεταφορικά. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με αυτόν τον πωλητή. Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά...
> 
> Μπορείς να το πάρεις από www.cyberport.de στα €978 (συμπ. μεταφορικών), ή από www.ghc.co.uk στα € 1070 (£ 733) (συμπ. μεταφορικών).
> 
> To cyberport είναι αξιόπιστο και στέλνει Ελλάδα, όμως μόνο με κατάθεση των χρημάτων στο λογαριασμό τους (έμβασμα), ΟΧΙ με πιστωτική κάρτα.
> 
> Εαν θέλεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το cyberport, PM me.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. Στο Amazon UK το είχα βρει και εγώ αλλά δεν τους πολυ εμπιστεύομαι τους resellers. Ίσως πάλι να κάνω λάθος. Μάλλον από Cyberport θα το πάρω. Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## Νικαετός

Παιδιά και μια χαζή ερώτηση . Το καλοκαίρι προσπάθησα να κάψω κάτι δισκάκια αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποιο πρόγραμμα για την δουλειά αυτή μέσα στο MAC OS , υπάρχει και δεν το ανακάλυψα ή είναι εξτρά και πρέπει να το αγοράσω ? (Και cd και DVD) ? A, επίσης μιας και ξεκίνησα , υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο με το DVD shrink για Μακ ή με το Daemon tools ? 

Thank you  !

----------


## kostthem

Αν μιλάμε για data cd/dvd, με δεξί κλικ στην επιφάνεια εργασίας επέλεξε "new burn folder". Ριξε ότι θες μέσα και επέλεξε "burn". Τα δισκάκια σου θα τα βλέπουν κανονικά και τα windows pc..
Για audio CD η καλύτερη λύση είναι μέσα από το iTunes (αφού του το έχεις ορίσει στα preferences του) και το Roxio Toast.
Για θέματα DVD Video googλαρε για MactheRipper, DVD2OneX και clone DVD.

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Παιδιά και μια χαζή ερώτηση . Το καλοκαίρι προσπάθησα να κάψω κάτι δισκάκια αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποιο πρόγραμμα για την δουλειά αυτή μέσα στο MAC OS , υπάρχει και δεν το ανακάλυψα ή είναι εξτρά και πρέπει να το αγοράσω ? (Και cd και DVD) ?


Υπάρχει. Τα burn folders!

Burning Data CDs and DVDs in Tiger
http://www.kenstone.net/fcp_homepage...urn_tiger.html

Επίσης, ένα πολύ καλό δωρεάν πρόγραμμα γι' αυτή τη δουλεία είναι το Simply Burns.
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19778




> A, επίσης μιας και ξεκίνησα , υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο με το DVD shrink για Μακ ή με το Daemon tools ? 
> 
> Thank you  !


Το handbrake.
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12987

Τέλος, το OSX κάνει από μόνο του mount στα .DMG, .ISO, .TOAST, .SPARSEIMAGE, .SMI images με διπλό κλικ.
Επίσης, το Gumby μετατρέπει τα ΒΙΝ images σε ISO.
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id...Container_link

----------


## Νικαετός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά . 

Νοιώθω ...τελείως ηλίθιος . Η αλήθεια είναι πως προσπαθώντας να κάψω mp3 s σε audio cd , μου έβγαινε συνέχεια το i Tunes ...δεν καταλάβαινα τι συνέβαινε οπότε τα έκαψα από το λάπτοπ και δεν ξαναασχολήθηκα . 

Θα τα δοκιμάσω όλα τα προγραμματάκια  :One thumb up:

----------


## xaros

> Το πέτυχα στο Marketplace του Amazon UK με € 686 (£ 470) + μεταφορικά. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με αυτόν τον πωλητή. Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά...
> 
> Μπορείς να το πάρεις από www.cyberport.de στα €978 (συμπ. μεταφορικών), ή από www.ghc.co.uk στα € 1070 (£ 733) (συμπ. μεταφορικών).
> ...


Δεν ξέρω αν τελικά το πήρες πάντως μπορείς να το πάρεις και από www.thomann.de (προσοχή να πάρεις το αγγλικό και όχι το γερμανικό!) που θα σου βγει περίπου 900 Ε (συμπ. μεταφορικά - ίσως και λιγότερο). Το κατάστημα είναι απόλυτα αξιόπιστο (έχω πάρει πράγματα περίπου 1100Ε από αυτούς) και έχει καταπληκτική εξυπηρέτηση. Θα σου απαντήσουν στα ελληνικά και μπορείς να στείλεις mail στο international@thomann.de για να σου πουν ακριβώς την τιμή  :Smile:   .

----------


## kadronarxis

Παιδιά, κατεβάστε τον καινούργιο iTunes 7.0(και παράλληλα και το καινούργιο QuickTime).
Φανταστικές αλλαγές!!

----------


## Flareman

Το περνάω τώρα!

Ερώτηση: α) βάλανε στα nano autofill η θα τους πάρει ο διάλος; βου) υποστηρίζει smart playlists με κριτήριο το file path/filename ή θα τους πάρει ο διάλος; γου) πρέπει να έχεις πιστωτική για να κατεβάσει τα covers στα albums που τους λείπουν; Αν ναι, να τους πάρει ο διάλος :Twisted Evil: 

Πωπω... ζημιά μας έκανε πάλι ο Στυβ(ει το κουνούπι)

----------


## kostthem

Τα album covers είναι τσάμπα!

----------


## Flareman

Λοιπόν, μόλις τελείωσα το γράψιμο - σας κάνω πάσα στο Νυστέρι (το blog μου), και συγκεκριμένα σε αυτό το post, όπου θα βρείτε εκτενέστατο review τόσο των νέων products, του iTunes 7, αλλά και μερικά σχόλιά μου, μαζί με μπόλικο φωτογραφικό υλικό :Smile: 

_[Σόρι για τη σφήνα, αλλά δε μπορώ να μεταφέρω εδώ 7 σελίδες κείμενο Αν οι σεβαστοί μοδεράτορες πιστεύουν ότι παραβιάζω τους κανόνες του φόρουμ, ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη και ας διαγραφεί το ποστ, χωρίς καμία παρεξήγηση]_

----------


## kadronarxis

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο blog με ωραία ανάπτυξη flareman.
Είσαι ωραίος φίλε!

----------


## Flareman

Υποβάλλω τα σέβη μου :Very Happy:  Πανελλήνια πρωτιά, μην ξεχνιόμαστε εε :ROFL:  :ROFL:  BTW να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο; Στα Mac, όταν βγαίνει νέα έκδοση MacOSX (πχ από Tiger σε Leopard), και ο Mac που πήρε κάποιος έχει την παλιά, η αναβάθμιση είναι δωρεάν ή πληρωματού; Και κάτι άλλο, με το Boot Camp τα XP τρέχουν κανονικά; Αν είναι τζάμπα τι ρόλο βαράει το Parallels;

----------


## WAntilles

> Παιδιά, κατεβάστε τον καινούργιο iTunes 7.0(και παράλληλα και το καινούργιο QuickTime).
> Φανταστικές αλλαγές!!


Και ακόμα ισχυρότερο *DRM*.




> Το handbrake.
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12987


Πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα - έχω τρέξει Linux builds του - μόνο που δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του Shrink αλλά αυτή του Gordian Knot.

----------


## kostthem

Τελικά ο Wantilles πρέπει να ειναι fan, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Δεν χάνει κανένα Mac thread!   :Wink:  

Όσο για τα DRM, φυσικά και ΔΕΝ έχει. Το λέω για κάποιους που πιθανόν δεν έχουν ξαναδουλέψει iTunes (όχι για σένα Wan, για σένα έχει), όχι πως έχουν μείνει και πολλοί πλέον!

----------


## WAntilles

> Τελικά ο Wantilles πρέπει να ειναι fan, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Δεν χάνει κανένα Mac thread!


Θα είχα πάρει Mac εάν δεν είχε κάνει τη βλακεία η Apple να πάει προς Intel μεριά.

Για φανταστείτε σε 6 μήνες από τώρα έναν PowerMac με 2x(Quad-Core Opteron) Socket-F, με 4 πραγματικά cores στο ίδιο die, και με HyperTransport v3.0.

Απλά δεν της έκοψε.

----------


## kostthem

Εδώ θα συμφωνήσουμε. Και εγώ θα προτιμούσα AMD από Intel.

----------


## kadronarxis

Flareman, εννοείται ότι όταν θα περάσουμε από Tiger σε Leopard θα πληρώσουμε ΟΛΟΙ το καινούργιο λειτουργικό.
Εκτός αν αγοράσεις τότε υπολογιστή(στην επίσημη παρουσίαση του leopard) και σου έρθει δωρεάν με το καινούργιο μηχάνημα.

Εννοείται ότι είτε αγοράσεις Mac Pro, Macbook, Macbook Pro, Mac Mini, iMac όλα με intel επεξεργαστή θα μπορέσεις να εγκαταστήσεις τα ΧΡ λες και είναι κανονικά pc.!!!!!

Από την αρχή δηλαδή, από το bios ξεκινάνε τα windows.

Το parallels είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο. ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ με το macosx, τρέχει σε ξεχωριστό κομμάτι μνήμης τα windows xp.(άρα θα τρέχουν σχετικά αργά).

Προσωπικά προτιμώ Bootcamp.

----------


## kostthem

Κι όμως Γιώργο, με parallels τα windows πάνε σφαίρα. Αρκεί κάποιος να μην θέλει να παίξει 3d παιχνίδια. Το Direct X δεν υποστηρίζεται ακόμα.

----------


## Flareman

Off Topic


		Ειλικρινά, αν οι ΜακΜπουκ οι μικροί είχανε αξιοπρεπή κάρτα γραφικών θα είχα ήδη αρχίσει οικονομίες για έναν - αλλά με την ενσωματωμένη την Intel τι να κάνεις; :Sad:  Εκτός αν το πάω προς iMac, αλλά αυτό είναι τελείως διαφορετικό φρούτο - και στα XP με απούσα καλή κάρτα γραφικών μπορείς να ευχαριστηθείς μόνο παιχνίδια PSX ή N64 και πίσω σε εξομοίωση, ή παλιότερα native PC games, στα τρισδιάστατα θα τα βρίσκει σκούρα...

Υπάρχει κάνα rumor για μελλοντική κυκλοφορία MacBook με καμιά ATi (νυν AMD) καρτούλα πάνω;

Και μία ερώτηση ακόμα: σε BC και Parallels (αυτό πληρωματού είναι; ), η υποστήριξη του υλικού που έχουν οι Μακ πάνω σε τι επίπεδο είναι; Έχει βγάλει η Apple drivers για τα XP για καμερούλες, WiFi κλπ;

----------


## kostthem

Σε επίπεδο parallels και bootcamp δουλεύουν κανονικά και BT και wi fi.

Σχετικά με την κάρτα γραφικών, αν θες να παίζεις τα τελευταία παιχνίδια για pc πάρε κάτι άλλο. Για όλα τα άλλα θα είσαι ok.

----------


## kadronarxis

Το iMac έχει την X1600 πάνω.Δε νομίζω να χρειαστείς κάτι περισσότερο.
Για την έκδοση με τις 24", σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να αλλάξεις και την κάρτα γραφικών!!
Όπως είπε και ο Κώστας, αν δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για παιχνίδια, το macbook είναι ότι καλύτερο, ειδικά από άποψη φορητότητας(αλλά και επιδόσεων).

----------


## Flareman

Σας ζηλεύω ρε παιδιά, τα έχω ξαναπεί βέβαια, αλλά... :Embarassed:  Αν είναι να αγοράσω άλλο PC για αντικατάσταση του παλιού ο μικρός iMac με το Superdrive είναι το κάτι άλλο (και σε σχετικά ανταγωνιστική τιμή, αν συνυπολογίσεις και το κόστος της οθόνης - kadro σχόλια για τις τιμές της R/b έχω αφήσει στο άλλο thread για τα νέα μοντέλα :Smile: ), αλλά το μεγάλο δέος, ο φορητούλης μου τα χαλάει στο θέμα παιχνίδια... χωρίς κάρτα δεν κάνουμε παιχνίδι :Sad: 

Αλλά έχω βγει χοντρά εκτός topic :Smile:  Επαναφέρω στην τάξη! Σχετικά με το νέο iTunes, πρόσεξα ότι κάνοντας κλικ στο καινούργιο γράφημα στην κεντρική σελίδα του iPod (όχι στις άλλες, γιατί εκεί παίζει ακόμα το παλιό), μπορεί να αλλάξει η λεζάντα που αναγράφει το μέγεθος των περιεχομένων, από MB σε αριθμό τραγουδιών/φωτογραφιών και τούμπαλιν... καλούτσικο, αλλά εγώ εξακολουθώ να θέλω Autofill στο Nano :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόλις βγήκε η έκδοση 7.1 για το iTunes και για mac και για pc.
Ακούγεται ότι λύνει όσα προβλήματα εμφανίστηκαν με την 7.0 έκδοση.

Για τους macάδες, έρχεται από μέσα σε μέρα(μάλλον την ερχόενη τρίτη) η καινούργια αναβάθμιση στο λειτουργικό, η 10.4.8 :One thumb up: 

Ακόμα βγήκε ο καινούργιος micro$oft messenger 6.0.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ακόμα βγήκε ο καινούργιος micro$oft messenger 6.0.


Μας θυμήθηκαν; Πως και έτσι;

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά την πάπια στο μήλο μου.

----------


## kadronarxis

Πολύ καλό το adium.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν το έχω βάλει ακόμη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ skype και msn messenger.
έχω λογαριασμό με την hotmail από το 2000!

----------


## mac_user

Ακόμη μόλις βγήκε η έκδοση 2.5.3 του MovieGate που υποστηρίζει πλέον ΚΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ επιλέγοντας τη γραμματοσειρά STHeiti με την κατάλληλη κωδικοποίηση βέβαια(ISO 8859-7, CP-1253, UTF-8, UTF-16 κλπ)
Το MovieGate είναι ένα πρόγραμμα που φτιάχνει dvd με μενού(προαιρετικό) από οποιοδήποτε σχεδόν αρχείο video (avi, mpeg, mpeg4, wmv, ορισμένα rm κλπ) και αρχείο υποτίτλων (srt, sub, txt κλπ).
Είναι universal και shareware.Kοστίζει $15.Η unregistered έκδοση επιτρέπει μέχρι 2 video σε κάθε dvd.

----------


## kadronarxis

Πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα mac user.
Ευχαριστώ και κάτι ανάλογο έψαχνα τον τελευταίο καιρό!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## Flareman

> Μόλις βγήκε η έκδοση 7.1 για το iTunes και για mac και για pc.
> Ακούγεται ότι λύνει όσα προβλήματα εμφανίστηκαν με την 7.0 έκδοση.


... εφτά**μηδέν**ένα! :One thumb up: 

Αν ήταν να μας έβγαζε η Apple minor version updates τόσο συχνά... τη βουλιάξαμε τη βάρκα! :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :One thumb up:

----------


## ktolis

Δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο. Εϊτε χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια λύση στυλ VPC ή με το "bridging" λογισμικό των Codeweavers.

----------


## ktolis

αυθεντικές είναι. μέσω parallels. Επίσης παίζει και vmware κάτω από osx. αυτά είναι. Τα χριστούγεννα είπαν και 3D acceleration για τον parallels. Αν γίνει να πάνε να μπΙΙΙΙΙΙπ και ο vmware και ο xen.  :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Όλου του κόσμου οι μηλαράδες, ενωθείτε!!!!
Αν και δεν παίζω παιχνίδια, με αυτό εδώ έχω κολλήσει όμως.
Αν θέλετε να κάψετε λίγο λάστιχο, κατεβάσετε το demo από εδώ:

http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2006/09/redline/

Παίζει κορυφαία, σε όλους τους mac,ειδικά σε όλους τους intel macs.
*Έχει και multiplayer το demo, εκεί είναι το άπειρο γέλιο.
*
Άντε γερά.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Πολύ καλή η πάπια, μόνο που πρέπει να απενεργοποιηείς τον ήχο. Είναι άκρως εκνευριστική!

----------


## kadronarxis

Μην απενεργοποιείς ήχο!!!
βάλε itunes να παίζει και έχεις ήχο μέσα στο παιχνίδι!!!!
Αγώνες με αυτοκινητα, και μέσα iTunes να παίζει φουλ!!!!
Φοβερό έτσι;

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Aaaa, για το Adium  μιλάω, αυτό με τα αυτοκινητάκια όχι δεν το είδα ακόμα (τρέχω πολυτεχνείο όλη μέρα και το βράδυ χαλαρώνω με κανα flame :P)

Είδα το Messenger 6.0 για Mac.
Σαφώς πιο όμορφο και πιο εύχρηστο απο το προηγούμενο. Αλλα απο την πλευρά του personal δεν είδα κάτι τρομερό. Υποστηρίζει custom emoticons και να φαίνεται αυτό που παίζεις στο iTunes. Τα άλλα τα κάνει και η πάπια.

----------


## ktolis

Adium και ξερό ψωμί. Κάποια στιγμή θα βγάλω (κάπου) ένα κείμενο σχετικά με τα plugins/mods που μπορείς να βάλεις. Once you quack you never go back.

----------


## kadronarxis

Βγήκε η έκδοση *Adobe CS3 beta*(που περιλαμβάνει τα γνωστά προγράμματα).
http://www.photoshopuser.com/cs3/sk_features.html

Αν έχετε registered την CS2, τότε free κατεβάστε την beta CS3
https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitl...bs%5Fphotoshop

Το* iPhone*, μάλλον θα παρουσιαστεί τη.....Δευτέρα 18/12/2006 !!!!

----------


## Flareman

Είναι λέει τσίτα και με μπόλικα καλούδια! Αν και εγώ θα περιμένω τις τελικές :Smile:

----------


## kostthem

Vista and Mac OSX Video

----------


## nikolaos7

> Vista and Mac OSX Video


 
Χαχαχαχα.Μα δεν μοιαζουν καθόλου :Laughing:

----------


## JOEBOO

Υπαρχει καποιο αντιστοιχο προγραμμα για μακ οπως το SONAR για παραδειγμα?Ξερω ειναι το logic pro αλλα δυσκολο να το 'βρω και να το δουλεψω ανετα'  :Wink:   :Whistle:

----------


## Flareman

Υπάρχει, το Reason και το Ableton Live, καθώς και το Logic Express :Smile: 

Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν η Steinberg και η Cubase βγαζουνε εκδόσεις των προγραμμάτων τους για Mac, αν και αμφιβάλλω - αλλά άμα τα βγάζεις πέρα με το interface του SONAR θα τα πας μια χαρά με αυτά που σου λέω πιο πάνω :One thumb up:

----------


## xaros

^^ Το Cubase είναι πρόγραμμα της Steinberg και βγαίνει και για Mac  :Wink:  . Επίσης υπάρχει και το MOTU Digital Performer (μόνο σε Mac).

----------


## Flareman

Πολύ σωστός ο... Χάρος ( :Whistle: ) - ήθελα να πω της Cakewalk και εκ παραδρομής μου ξέφυγε το Cubase! Άμα σου λείπει μυαλό, αυτά γίνονται :Very Happy:

----------


## JOEBOO

^  Βρηκα το Logic Express 'διαθεσιμο' και θα δοκιμασω αυτο για λιγακι. Επισης οντως το Reason της Propellerhead η εκδοση 3 0 5 ειναι κ για MacIntel...Thanks guys!

----------


## Flareman

Τίποτα :One thumb up:

----------


## aragorn

Χμ...
Ακούω προτάσεις για antivirus και firewall σε mac.
Θα μου πείτε δεν σου κάνει το firewall του tiger?
Μου θυμίζει πολύ αυτό των ΧΡ. Δεν δίνει καμμία πληροφορία ούτε για το ποιος σου χτυπάει την πόρτα, ούτε για το ποιος θέλει να βγει προς τα έξω για να πάρει αέρα  :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Ξετσιτώσου, aragorn.
Και 1000 νοματέοι να χτυπούν την πόρτα, πόρτα θα βλέπουν.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους ιούς.

----------


## doctorsigmund

> για το ποιος θέλει να βγει προς τα έξω για να πάρει αέρα


Little Snitch.


Για antivirus, χρησιμο *αποκλειστικα* για να μην πιασουν ιο τα windows συστηματα στο δικτυο σου, δοκιμασε το ClamXav

----------


## Flareman

Ακριβώς όπως τα λένε οι προλαλήσαντες - Little Snitch για να ελέγχεις τις εξερχόμενες και ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΝ το έχεις ανάγκη το ClamXAV για ιούς, μόνο και μόνο για να μην κολλήσεις κατά λάθος κάναν PCά με Windows :One thumb up:

----------


## poromenos

υπαρχουν ιοι για macs?
πεστε μου οτι  ζω έναν εφιάλτη! :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## doctorsigmund

> υπαρχουν ιοι για macs?
> πεστε μου οτι δν ζω έναν εφιάλτη!


Νομιζω οτι ειμασταν αρκετα σαφεις  :Smile: 
Δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας, προς το παρον τουλαχιστον, για ιους στα μακ. Το antivirus μπορει καποιος να το εγκαταστησει για να προφυλαξει windows συστηματα που υπαρχουν στο δικτυο του. Το μακ δεν επηρρεαζεται σε καμια περιπτωση απο τους ιους αυτους.

----------


## Flareman

Ιός για Μακ δεν υπάρχει (όπως δεν υπάρχει και για λίνουξ εξ' άλλου, παρόμοια αρχιτεκτονική παίζει) - αλλά αν παρ' ελπίδα σου έρθει ένα .exe από Windows που περιέχει ιό, παρά το ότι δε θα μπορείς να το τρέξεις και να κολλήσεις, εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος με Μακ, αν κατά λάθος το στείλεις σε φίλο με XP π.χ. και δεν έχει antivirus και το τρέξει τον κόλλησες :Razz: 

Ηρεμήστε ρε! Απόρθητο οχυρό το OSX, μη φοβάστε τίποτα :Smile:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Μόλις έφτιαξα έναν:



```
#!/bin/bash
rm `locate .doc`
```

Θα σας φάω τα .doc αρχεία mouaxaxa.

Σοβαρά τώρα, αν προσέχετε τι τρέχετε και κρατάτε backup δεν υπάρχει φόβος για ιούς, ούτε σε X ούτε σε κανένα αλλο *nix.

----------


## kadronarxis

Όσοι είναι χρήστες mac και θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν κάποιες εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε windows,  Χ Ω Ρ Ι Σ να εγκαταστήσουν τα Windows στον mac,
ας ρίξουν μια ματιά στο παρακάτω:

http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/

----------


## JOEBOO

Παιδες... Θελω: Ενα προγραμμα που να μετατρεπει ταινιες 'αγορασμενες' απο το ιντερνετ  :Whistle:   απο divx φορμα σε dvd ωστε να τις βλεπω στη συσκευη dvd του σπιτιου..και φυσικα να μπορω να βαζω και υποτιτλους. Κατι αντιστιχο του VSO Divx2dvd δηλαδη...

----------


## JOEBOO

Although δεν απαντησε κανεις στο παραπανω ερωτημα μου εγω συνεχιζω ακαθεκτος τις ερωτησεις... Υπαρχει καποιο απλο προγραμμα για μακ για να φτιαχνω web pages?

----------


## modified

> Παιδες... Θελω: Ενα προγραμμα που να μετατρεπει ταινιες 'αγορασμενες' απο το ιντερνετ   απο divx φορμα σε dvd ωστε να τις βλεπω στη συσκευη dvd του σπιτιου..και φυσικα να μπορω να βαζω και υποτιτλους. Κατι αντιστιχο του VSO Divx2dvd δηλαδη...


Ρίξε μια ματιά στο ffmpegX και μετά σε αυτόν τον οδηγό.

Βέβαια σ' εμένα το "Preview" (γίνεται μέσω mplayer) κρασάρει συνέχεια. Αν το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει και κάποιος άλλος και είναι γνώστης, ας δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## mac_user

MovieGate για να κάνεις τα avi,divx κλπ dvd και με υπότιτλους

----------


## JOEBOO

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας...Το moviegate το δοκιμασα αν και θελει κλειδακι για την τελευταια εκδοση..Κανει ομως γυρω στις 2 ωρες για την μετατροπη, χρονο τον οποιο θεωρω ΠΑΡΑ πολυ μεγαλο σε σχεση με το προγραμμα των windows που εβαλα πιο πανω και με επεξεργαστη πιο γρηγορο απο εναν amd athlon 2.8 που εχω τα windows... :Thinking:

----------


## Flareman

@JOEBOO: Για απλές σελίδες στον Mac; Αμέ, το iWeb, το RapidWeaver και νομίζω υπάρχει και το NVU σε open source, αν και δεν παίρνω όρκο. Πάντως το iWeb είναι στο iLife οπότε μέσα στο κουτί και το έχεις σίγουρα :Smile:

----------


## doctorsigmund

Υπαρχει το nvu και δουλευει μια χαρα και σε macintel, αλλα σαν project εχει σταματησει νομιζω...

----------


## Flareman

Το iWeb ειδικά είναι για ηλιθίους, πατάς και βγάζει, έχει έτοιμα templates πολύ ωραία, άμεση σύνδεση με όλες τις βιβλιοθήκες του iLife και πάει λέγοντας. Για απλές σελίδες το κάτι άλλο. Αλλά και το RapidWeaver ίδια φάση είναι, και μάλιστα έχει μεγάλο extendability, τόσο σε templates όσο και σε plugins.

Βεβαίως στην ανάγκη και το Pages ή το TextEdit μπορούνε να σώσουνε σε HTML αλλά μιλάμε για ολοκληρωμένες λύσεις :Smile:  Για προχωρημένες καταστάσεις (εμπορικά sites, μεγάλα projects και πάει λέγοντας) η λύση είναι μία και διαχρονική και λέγεται Macromedia και DreamWeaver, αλλά βγαίνω εκτός ερωτήσεως :Very Happy:

----------


## kadronarxis

Web pages?
Ένας είναι ο Θεός και λέγεται dreamweaver....ακολουθούν fireworks και flash.

----------


## JOEBOO

Ειναι γεγονος οτι το Dreamweaver ειναι καλο προγραμματακι αλλα οχι τοσο απλο για μενα τωρα. Αν ειχα χρονο θα ηθελα να το μαθω απ΄εξω και ανακατωτα αλλα δυσκολα..Το iweb δεν ειναι too simple? Θα δοκιμασω το nvu να δω τι λεει...

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Flareman

Το iWeb για στατικές σελίδες είναι πολύ καλό (τι πάει να πει too simple; Απλό δε ζήτησες; :Smile: , το NVU είναι λίγο πιο τεχνικό, σου δίνει πρόσβαση και στην HTML άμεσα αν θελήσεις. Το DW είναι η κορυφή των προγραμμάτων αυτών, μόνο καφέ δεν ψήνει! Για απλά sites είναι σα να χτίζεις κουκλόσπιτο με μπουλντόζα:P

----------


## JOEBOO

> Το iWeb για στατικές σελίδες είναι πολύ καλό (τι πάει να πει too simple; Απλό δε ζήτησες;, το NVU είναι λίγο πιο τεχνικό, σου δίνει πρόσβαση και στην HTML άμεσα αν θελήσεις. Το DW είναι η κορυφή των προγραμμάτων αυτών, μόνο καφέ δεν ψήνει! Για απλά sites είναι σα να χτίζεις κουκλόσπιτο με μπουλντόζα:P


Too simple εννουσα οτι εχει λιγες δυνατοτητες μονο αυτο..ισυχει οτι ειναι για publish μονο σε .mac λογαριασμους? Πολυ λιγο ασχοληθηκα και το αφησα μετα. Γιαυτο μαλλον nvu, το βλεπω ως κατι ενδιαμεσο..  :Smile:

----------


## Flareman

Όχι μαν, δεν είναι έτσι. Απλώς σε .Mac στο βάζει και πάνω και ρωτάει αν θες να σου φτιάξει και καφέ :Smile:  Αλλιώς το κάνεις Publish σε φάκελο στο δίσκο σου και μετά με όποιο FTP client θέλεις το ανεβάζεις!

Τώρα όσον αφορά στις επιλογές, για στοιχειώδη πράγματα (γεια σας, είμαι ο αυτός, να η φάτσα μου, να τι έχω καταφέρει στη ζωή μου) είναι άφταστο! Τσέκαρε και το RapidWeaver όμως, έχει καλό πράμα.

----------


## murex

Παίδες έχω ένα πρόβλημα: Εγκατέστησα το quicksilver σε mac osx σε Tiger. Το είδα σε ένα φίλο και τρελάθηκα με την ταχύτητα απόκρισης και τις λειτουργίες που έχει αλλά ενώ σε αυτόν που έχει macbook πρώτης γενίας παίζει άψογα, βρίσκει τα contacts με ελληνικά, σε εμένα έχει πρόβλημα να βρει οτιδήποτε σε ελληνικά. Μήπως ξέρετε κανά workaround???

Έχω βάλει την τελευταία έκδοση β51 

 :Razz:

----------


## JOEBOO

Μπαινω λιγακι σφηνα....Γιατι καποιος να βαλει quicksilver? Τι παραπανω προσφερει δηλαδη? Απο τις εμπειριες σας γνωμες θα ηθελα... :Smile:

----------


## ktolis

αλήθεια τί παραπάνω έχει το QS από το Butler?

----------


## murex

Buttler??? :Thinking:   :Confused:   Δεν το ήξερα!! Είμαι νέοπας στο χώρο των μακ. To quicksilver είναι ένα application launcher, πολύ γρήγορο. Αν το buttler είναι δωρεάν και παίζει σωστά θα βάλω αυτό. 
Thanks for the tip

edit: Απ' ότι βλέπω στην περιγραφή του butler  δεν είναι το ίδιο. Το quicksilver είναι απλά ένα ωραίος και γρήγορος launcher

----------


## ktolis

Αν είναι απλά για Application launcher τότε δοκίμασε το Spotlight που έχει ΚΑΘΕ 10.4 (όλα τα νέα macs δηλαδίς). Είναι το εικονίδιο πάνω δεξιά που μοιάζει με μεγενθυντικό φακό.

----------


## WorldCitizeN

Η δύναμη του QuickSilver είναι τα plug-ins... Δοκιμάστε το και με το AcidSearch... Οδηγός εδώ...

----------


## JOEBOO

Προς αυτους που χρησιμοποιουν Titanium Toast...Οταν κανουμε ενα mp3 disc, πως το κανουμε multisession?Δεν βρηκα πουθενα αυτη την επιλογη...Αν δεν υπαρχει, ξερετε καποιο προγραμμα που να το κανει?Οπως το NERO κατα προσεγγιση...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Όταν πατήσεις "Burn", στο Advanced tab δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις το "Write Session";

----------


## JOEBOO

Η στραβομαρα η ιδια!!!

 :Embarassed:  

Ευχαριστω...  :One thumb up:

----------


## TearDrop

Να ρωτήσω κάτι... στο Toast it (για όσους το χρησιμοποιούν) όταν πας να κάψεις το δισκάκι σου βγάζει αριστερά κάποιες επιλογές, νομίζω Mac Only, Mac & PC, DVD-ROM (UDF). Με την πρώτη επιλογή φαντάζομαι να δισκάκια θα είναι αναγνώσιμα μόνο σε Mac. Οκ ως εδώ. Δοκίμασα να κάψω όμως 2 DVD επιλέγοντας το δεύτερο και ενώ τα διαβάζει κανονικά το Mac, το PC μου τα βγάζει κενά. Επίσης το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε άλλον υπολογιστή. Ποιο επιλέγουμε λοιπόν για πλήρη συμβατότητα και Mac και PC? Είχα την εντύπωση οτι ήταν το "Mac & PC" όπως είναι και το προφανές αλλά δεν... Μήπως μου ξεφεύγει κάτι?

----------


## Flareman

Παράξενο, εμένα στην επιλογή για Hybrid (που πάντα αυτή έχω τσεκαρισμένη, σε όλα τα προγράμματα εγγραφής που παίζω, Toast, Disco, Burn, LiquidCD), πάντα ό,τι δισκάκι γράψω, CD ή DVD παίζει κανονικότατα και στο OS X και στα XP και μάλιστα και με Ελληνικά ονόματα στα αρχεία.

Μήπως κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση σου χαλάει τη δουλειά; :Embarassed:

----------


## kadronarxis

Το toast-8 είναι πραγματικό αριστούργημα.
Έχει τις επιλογές της μαϊμούς.

Teardrop, τι εννοείς να κάψεις 2 dvd? από image να τα περάσεις σε dvd?
Έχεις ένα VIDEO_TS φάκελο και θέλεις να τον φτιάξεις dvd;
Ή μάζεψες κάποια σκόρπια αρχεία, τελοςπάντων, και θέλεις να τα γράψεις σε dvd;

----------


## Flareman

Είναι καλό το Toast αλλά για απλά πράγματα πολύ βαρύ και ασήκωτο :Smile:  Για μικρά πρότζεκτ προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα το Disco και από δωρεάν το Burn και το LiquidCD.

Παρ' όλ' αυτά, ακόμα δεν έχω βρει πρόγραμμα που να μπορεί να γράψει image σε δισκάκι με overburn στο OS X :Embarassed:

----------


## TearDrop

Λοιπόν, το Toast Titanium 8 έχει τις εξής επιλογές (για data πάντα μιλάμε..)

Mac Only
Mac & PC
DVD-ROM (UDF)
ISO 9660
Photo Disc

Λογικά πάντα και με βάση το help του προγράμματος, αν επιλέξω το "Mac & PC" πρέπει να είναι αναγνώσιμο και απο PC και απο Mac. Ελα όμως που το διαβάζει μόνο απο το Mac και απο το PC μου το διαβάζει μόνο με το MacDrive...

Δοκίμασα διαφορετικά δισκάκια να δω μήπως φταίει αυτό αλλά τελικά δεν είναι αυτό.. το ίδιο μου κάνει με όλα. Επίσης, όταν προσθέσεις κάποια αρχεία, σου έχει δίπλα 2 μπάρες που τσεκάρεις για το κάθε αρχείο ξεχωριστά αν θα έχει συμβατότητα με Mac, PC ή και με τα δύο. Εκεί και οι 2 στήλες και σε όλα τα αρχεία, είναι τσεκαρισμένες.

----------


## aragorn

Υπάρχει κάποιο λογισμικό για mac, με το οποίο να κάνω επεξεργασία ήχου όπως με το nero wave editor στα pc;;;
Συγκεκριμένα, θέλω να μετατρέπω, κόβω, ράβω και να συμπιέζω αρχεία ήχου* σε μορφή mp3 (μέγεθος συμπιεσμένα κάτω από 7 mb), τα οποία πρέπει να τα στέλνω στο Columbia University με e-mail...

Y Γ
* δεν πρόκειται για μουσική, αλλά για meetings...

----------


## DrEthernet

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό.

----------


## aragorn

Ευχαριστώ!
Απ' ότι φαίνεται μάλλον μου κάνει.
Θα κατεβάσω την trial version και αν είναι ΟΚ, θα το αγοράσω...

----------


## hedgehog

Σαν OpenSource εναλλακτική λύση, πιθανώς να σε ικανοποιήσει και το Audacity.  :Smile:

----------


## aragorn

> Σαν OpenSource εναλλακτική λύση, πιθανώς να σε ικανοποιήσει και το Audacity.


Ευχαριστώ hedgehog!
Μόλις γλίτωσα 80 ευρουδάκια!

----------


## macgiorgosgr

+1 for Audacity from me...

Για γρήγορες ηχογραφήσεις, δες το AudioRecorder. Απλό, μικρό, αποτελεσματικό.

----------


## Lheithnar

Υπαρχει προγραμμα σε iMac για επεξεργασια αρχειων βιντεο ( .avi , mpeg ) ?

Κυριως με ενδιαφερει το κοψιμο , η συνενωση αρχειων και στη συνεχεια η εξαγωγη τους σε DVD format ( .vob ) .

Eυχαριστω .

----------


## Flareman

> Υπαρχει προγραμμα σε iMac για επεξεργασια αρχειων βιντεο ( .avi , mpeg ) ?
> 
> Κυριως με ενδιαφερει το κοψιμο , η συνενωση αρχειων και στη συνεχεια η εξαγωγη τους σε DVD format ( .vob ) .
> 
> Eυχαριστω .


Βεβαίως και υπάρχει, το καλύτερο γι' αυτή τη δουλειά: τα προγράμματα της iLife suite που περικλείονται δωρεάν στη συσκευασία του κάθε Mac. Το iMovie για κόψε - ράψε - βάλε εφέ και ήχο - σώσε, και το iDVD για εγγραφή σε DVD, προαιρετικά και με μενού, bookmarks κ.ο.κ.

Για πιο σοβαρή δουλειά, υπάρχει το Final Cut Express και το Final Cut Pro. Σύντομα μάλιστα θα βγάλει ξανά η Adobe το Premiere για Mac. Λύσεις υπάρχουν :Smile:

----------


## Director CrisAK

Απορία:

Στα windows με κάποια άτομα κάνουμε χρήση MSN για videochat.

Στην περίπτωση που κάποιος έχει ένα π.χ. MacBook τι γίνεται? (δηλαδή MacOS)
Πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε videochat?

----------


## kostthem

Με το free aMsn ή ακόμα καλύτερα με το free Mercury. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις όμως χωρίς ήχο.
Η καλύτερη λύση για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι το Skype. Και έχει εξαιρετική ποιότητα εικόνας και ήχου.

----------


## mac_user

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το aMSN, ενώ υπάρχει επίσης και το Mercury Messenger Service

----------


## kostthem

Επίσης, κάτι που δεν συστήνω, μέσω windows (από parallels), πλέον υποστηρίζεται και η iSight. Σε ένα παράθυρο το MSN λοιπόν και στα άλλα παράθυρα το λειτουργικό σου.

----------


## Director CrisAK

Δηλαδή ο ένας θα έχει MSN και ο άλλος aMSN και απλά θα βλεπόμαστε και θα γράφουμε αλλά δεν θα ακουγόμαστε?...

το Skype είναι με πληρωμή έτσι?

Καμμιά περίπτωση συμβατότητας ήχου εικόνας και γραψίματος δωρεάν δεν υπάρχει...?

----------


## kostthem

Σχετικά με το MSN ναι. Όπως τα λες.

Το Skype είναι δωρεάν. Πληρώνεις μόνο αν θες να πραγματοποιήσεις κλήση σε πραγματικό αριθμό. Αλλά σαν instant messenger είναι free και μάλιστα πολύ καλύτερο και πιο γρήγορο στις μεταφορές αρχείων από το MSN.

----------


## Director CrisAK

Οπότε ανακεφαλαιώνοντας λέμε ότι το Skype το οποίο είναι συμβατό και με τα δύο λειτουργικά είναι δωρεάν και θα μπορώ να επικοινωνώ με εικόνα και ήχο με οποιονδήποτε προορισμό π.χ. Σουηδία που θέλω.(μέσω νετ πάντα)

Σωστά? :Cool:  

Υ.Γ. Ψάχνω όλα τα θέματα περί συμβατότητας και μη των δύο λειτουργικών για να κάνω ή όχι το βήμα.

----------


## harvard

Πολυ σωστα...

----------


## Director CrisAK

Στο θέμα του Word?

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάιρνω ένα κείμενο συνταγμένο από windows word και να το επεξεργάζομαι στο MacOS? (MacBook)
Και το λέω αυτό επειδή έχει μεγάλη σημασία για εμένα που τα κείμενα αυτά σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή δίνονται σε άλλα άτομα που σίγουρα χρησιμοποιούν windows. Ή ακόμα και εγώ μπορεί να χρειάζεται να διορθώνω κάτι από τα κείμενα αυτά σε άλλα computers.

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου από MacOS...

----------


## Lheithnar

" Το iMovie για κόψε - ράψε - βάλε εφέ και ήχο - σώσε, και το iDVD για εγγραφή σε DVD, προαιρετικά και με μενού, bookmarks κ.ο.κ. "

Στον υπολογιστη υπαρχει εγκατεστημενο το iMovie HD που ανοιγει αρχεια DV . Μου διαφευγει κατι ?

Επειδη θελω να κανω απλα πραγματα υπαρχει κατι σε opensource ?

" Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάιρνω ένα κείμενο συνταγμένο από windows word και να το επεξεργάζομαι στο MacOS? (MacBook) "

Φυσικα . 
Ομως , αρχεια συντεταγμενα σε Word for Mac δεν ανοιγονται απο Word 2000 και πισω .

----------


## Director CrisAK

Στο MacOS περιλαμβάνεται κάποιο προγραμματάκι στυλ word ή είναι extra η αγορά του?
Γιατί μας βλέπω να δίνουμε πολλά τελικά...

----------


## hedgehog

Μπορείς πάντα να βάλεις το OpenOffice ή το Abiword τα οποία είναι opensource  :Smile:

----------


## Director CrisAK

Βρήκα το skype.
Έχει ένα για windows και ένα για MacOS.
http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0....skype&tag=srch

Οπότε ο καθένας θα έχει το δικό του για το δικό του λειτουργικό και υποτίθεται θα είναι συμβατή η επικοινωνία...
Δεν πειράζει αν είναι άλλη έκδοση το ένα και άλλη το άλλο. (π.χ. 2.5 και 3)

Καμιά ασυμβατότητα "Χτυπητή" έχετε να μου πείτε...?
Πάνω σε οτιδήποτε (όχι απαραίτητα για word και MSN)

----------


## kadronarxis

Crisak, μάζεψε όλες τις ερωτήσεις σου σε ένα post.
Αυτό το thread είναι κυρίως για καινούργια προγράμματα ή για προγράμματα τα οποία θα βοηθήσουν αρκετούς απο εμάς.
Να σαι καλά directore.

----------


## nickolas2005

Yπαρχει καποια εφαρμογη σαν το dreamview αλλα για mac?

----------


## Flareman

> " Το iMovie για κόψε - ράψε - βάλε εφέ και ήχο - σώσε, και το iDVD για εγγραφή σε DVD, προαιρετικά και με μενού, bookmarks κ.ο.κ. "
> 
> Στον υπολογιστη υπαρχει εγκατεστημενο το iMovie HD που ανοιγει αρχεια DV . Μου διαφευγει κατι ?
> 
> Επειδη θελω να κανω απλα πραγματα υπαρχει κατι σε opensource ?
> 
> " Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάιρνω ένα κείμενο συνταγμένο από windows word και να το επεξεργάζομαι στο MacOS? (MacBook) "
> 
> Φυσικα . 
> Ομως , αρχεια συντεταγμενα σε Word for Mac δεν ανοιγονται απο Word 2000 και πισω .


Ναι, το iMovie (αν είναι το '06, το πιο πρόσφατο - ήτοι, Μακ αγορασμένος το τελευταίο 8μηνο ξέρω γω) κάνει import κανονικότατα ο,τιδήποτε αρχείο και το κάνεις ό,τι θες μετά.

Μόνο σιγουρέψου ότι έχεις περασμένο το Flip4Mac και το Perian για να μπορείς να παίξεις με κάθε μορφή αρχείου. Για ακραίες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει και codec pack διαθέσιμο που τα περνάει όλα.

@Νίκο: τι κάνει το dreamview; :Embarassed:

----------


## kadronarxis

Directore, ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ: γνώμη ενός switcher από pc σε mac.

http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7928

Ίσως σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## kadronarxis

Βγήκαν καινούργιες εκδόσεις itunes και quicktime για Mac + Windows.

----------


## Flareman

... και επαληθεύτηκε η κυκλοφορία του Creative Suite 3 από την Adobe για τις 27 Μαρτίου. Θα είναι φουλ Universal, θα έχει πολλές εκδόσεις αναλόγως των προγραμμάτων που θα περιέχει η καθεμία, και θα περιλαμβάνει μεταξύ άλλων, το Acrobat 8.0 και το Lightroom που έχουν ήδη βγει, το Photoshop CS3 (που ήδη είναι σε public beta), αλλά και το Dreamweaver CS3 και Fireworks CS3 (της πάλαι ποτέ κραταιάς Macromedia) που πλέον θα αντικαταστήσουν το GoLive και το ImageReady, και &#252;ber alles το Flash CS3.

Η ίδια η εταιρεία αναφέρει ότι είναι η μεγαλύτερη παρουσίαση λογισμικού που έχει κάνει τα 25 τελευταία χρόνια. Να θυμίσω βεβαίως ότι η Adobe έχει επίσης ανακοινώσει μία online, βασική έκδοση του Photoshop που θα είναι δωρεάν και θα προσφέρει στοιχειώδεις δυνατότητες επεξεργασίας εικόνας.

Όσον αφορά στα Software Updates τώρα, το νέο QuickTime έχει κάποιες διορθώσεις / μπαλώματα ασφαλείας και λοιπά, και το νέο iTunes έχει κάποιες επιπλέον δυνατότητες, όπως επιπλέον δυνατότητες ταξινόμησης των κομματιών, νέα parental controls για άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες στις ταινίες (ανοίγει το iTMS και σε άλλες χώρες; ), υποστήριξη για Apple TV, και τέλος: full screen CoverFlow (καλό! :Yahooooo: ). Και τα δύο προγράμματα φαίνεται να παίζουν γρηγορότερα απ' ότι πριν, οπότε αναβαθμίστε :Very Happy:

----------


## mac_user

Προσοχή με το itunes:Αν έχετε εγκαταστήσει το Hello και αναβαθμίσετε σε itunes 7.1,με 1η γλώσσα ελληνικά το πρόγραμμα δεν ανοίγει πλέον.Πρέπει να γυρίσετε σε 1η γλώσσα αγγλικά για να ανοίξει το itunes.

----------


## kostthem

Λίγη υπομονή και θα έρθει το update του hello.

----------


## mac_user

Εχουμε υπομονή Κώστα!Εγώ απλά το ανέφερα για τους νέους χρήστες για να μην πανικοβληθούν.Περιμέντε να βγει και το 10.4.9(έρχεται όπου τις επόμενες μέρες) για να γίνει μια και καλή το update του Hello.

----------


## mac_user

Μια προσωρινή λύση για το itunes μέχρι να βγάλει update η ομάδα του Hello για όσους δεν θέλουν να βάλουν 1η γλώσσα αγγλικά (like me :Wink:  ) είναι η εξής:δεξί κλικ στο itunes ->Εμφάνιση περιεχομένων πακέτου ->contents ->Resources σε αυτό το φάκελλο θα βρείτε έναν φάκελλο με ονομασία Greek.lproj τον αφαιρείται και το itunes πλέον θα ανοίγει σε αγγλικό περιβάλλον κι ας έχετε ελληνικά 1η γλώσσα.Δεν χρειάζεται ούτε restart να κάνετε.

----------


## WandereR

το πολυβραβευμενο delicious library το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?

----------


## kadronarxis

του Mike Mattas ?
κορυφαία εφαρμογή. Απίστευτη θα έλεγα με τρομερή φαντασία.
Έλληνας δεν την έφτιαξε; τι περίμενες;

----------


## kadronarxis

Βγήκε το 10.4.9
Καθώς και καινούργιο iPhoto.
Ορμάτε Μακεδονομάχοι!!!!   :Viking:

----------


## kadronarxis

Κάποια ωραία links για όσους την ψάχνουν τη δουλειά:

Root και sudo στο macosx:
http://rixstep.com/2/20070320,00.shtml

Κολπάκια με το apple remote:
http://www.macinstruct.com/node/79

ομιλία του Woz στο ΜΙΤ:
http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/400/
(α ρε Δάσκαλε....για 25 λεπτά μιλάς και "πυροβολείς" προς πάσα κατεύθυνση)

και δύο ωραία Ελληνικά blogs:
http://www.milaraki.com/blog/

http://www.macalla.gr/

----------


## poromenos

θέλω τώρα τα 10.5!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostthem

> θέλω τώρα τα 10.5!!!!!!!!!!


 :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:  


Όμως, εγώ δεν βιάζομαι καθόλου! Είμαι μια χαρά με τον Τίγρη!

----------


## kadronarxis

Για όσους σκέφτονται το apple tv, ένα ωραίο link για converts:

http://vallery.net/2007/03/23/settin...le-tv-on-os-x/

Ένα ωραίο άρθρο για το Leopard:

http://huibert-aalbers.com/blog/archives/99


Που είσαι μωρέε;;;

----------


## Flareman

Αδέρφια Μηλαράδες παρκάρετε λίγο τα SUVs σας και ακούστε προσεκτικά:

Έσκασε μόλις πριν μισή ώρα Boot Camp 1.2 beta! Με πράσινους και μπλε κόκκους, υποστήριξη για 32bit Vista, υποστήριξη για Apple Remote (όλε!), καλύτερη υποστήριξη για συγχρονισμό ώρας, κάρτα γραφικών, κύκλωμα ήχου, iSight και trackpad, νέο Utility για διαχείριση του Boot Camp, νέα help documents και on-line help στα Windows, Software Update για all things Apple (υποθέτω και τους drivers; :Thinking: ) στη μεριά των Windows, αλλά και βελτιώσεις σε θέματα πληκτρολογίου και διάφορα άλλα. Κατεβαίνει τώρα, θα το βάλω και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις :Smile: 

Και φυσικά, με την υποστήριξη για τα Βίστα σπάει η φήμη που έλεγε ότι το 10.5 θα έρθει με καθυστέρηση μετά την άνοιξη επειδή προσπαθούνε να το κάνουνε συμβατό με τα νέα Windows :Yahooooo: 

edit: Δουλεύει κανονικά το update, όλα εντάξει. Το πρόγραμμα που λένε για τη διαχείριση του Boot Camp μιά π@π@ριά είναι, απλώς λινκάρει στο help file και βγάζει ένα About. Οι drivers για iSight, wireless, bluetooth, ήχο και κάρτα γραφικών είναι όντως αναβαθμισμένοι, και το Remote δουλεύει, αλλά: μόνο για ανεβοκατέβασμα έντασης, και για παίξε/σταμάτα/μπρος/πίσω, κι αυτό μόνο σε Windows Media Player και iTunes (που αν είναι περασμένο ανοίγει με το Menu button). Απογοητεύτηκα με το remote, κρίμας... Τα βίστα δεν τα έβαλα (ούτε αρκετό χώρο έχω για σπατάλη, ούτε το πακέτο στα χέρια μου, ούτε την πρόθεση να τα βάλω), αλλά ο συγχρονισμός ώρας μεταξύ των δύο λειτουργικών είναι πλέον σωστός. Επιτέλους!

Κατά τα άλλα μία καλή βελτίωση σε ένα ήδη αρκετά καλό εργαλείο :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά Γιατρέ, για το νέο. Πραγματικά, πρώτη φορά εδώ το διάβασα.
Αλλά σε λίγο καιρό βγαίνει το leopard(αν έχεις παρατηρήσει όλο και κάποιο κοκκαλάκι μας πετούν για ημερομηνία ....εμφάνισης της λεοπάρδαλης).Προσωπικά, αν είχα κάποια εφαρμογή που έπρεπε να τρέχει οπωσδήποτε σε win, θα διάλεγα το parallels. Να δώσω 20GB απο το δίσκο μου στα win? Are you crazy, doc?  :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

Μιλάς γιατί δεν παίζεις παιχνίδια :Smile:  Κι εγώ π.χ. έχω τα Parallels για 9 στις 10 δουλειές για Windows (γραφείου, δύσκολα ή πολύ καινούργια Office αρχεία, overburning, IE-only sites και τέτοια), αλλά για ορισμένα πολύ στρυφνά περιφερειακά και (φυσικά) παιχνίδια, Boot Camp είναι η μόνη λύση. Αλλά συμφωνώ, μέχρι τα XP και στοπ, σιγά μη δώσω στα Βίστα χώρο:P Άσε που στα νέα Parallels μπορείς να δώσεις και το Boot Camp partition ως drive και να παίζει το ίδιο στο Parallels (εμένα μου κόλλαγε στην έναρξη μετά και δεν έκανα χωριό, αλλά τέσπαν).

Ρε Lep λέμεεεε... Lep! :Yahooooo:

----------


## atma

> Χμ...
> Ακούω προτάσεις για antivirus και firewall σε mac.
> Θα μου πείτε δεν σου κάνει το firewall του tiger?
> Μου θυμίζει πολύ αυτό των ΧΡ. Δεν δίνει καμμία πληροφορία ούτε για το ποιος σου χτυπάει την πόρτα, ούτε για το ποιος θέλει να βγει προς τα έξω για να πάρει αέρα


WindowsXP? Έλεος ρε φίλε. Ξέρεις τι μηχάνημα κρατάς στα χέρια σου; Άνοιξε το Terminal.app και δες τι παίζει:

~$ ipfw -h
ipfw syntax summary (but please do read the ipfw(8) manpage):
ipfw [-acdeftTnNpqS] <command> where <command> is one of:
add [num] [set N] [prob x] RULE-BODY
{pipe|queue} N config PIPE-BODY
[pipe|queue] {zero|delete|show} [N{,N}]
set [disable N... enable N...] | move [rule] X to Y | swap X Y | show

RULE-BODY:      check-state [LOG] | ACTION [LOG] ADDR [OPTION_LIST]
ACTION: check-state | allow | count | deny | reject | skipto N |
                {divert|tee} PORT | forward ADDR | pipe N | queue N
ADDR:           [ MAC dst src ether_type ] 
                [ from IPADDR [ PORT ] to IPADDR [ PORTLIST ] ]
IPADDR: [not] { any | me | ip/bits{x,y,z} | IPLIST }
IPLIST: { ip | ip/bits | ip:mask }[,IPLIST]
OPTION_LIST:    OPTION [OPTION_LIST]
OPTION: bridged | {dst-ip|src-ip} ADDR | {dst-port|src-port} LIST |
        estab | frag | {gid|uid} N | icmptypes LIST | in | out | ipid LIST |
        iplen LIST | ipoptions SPEC | ipprecedence | ipsec | iptos SPEC |
        ipttl LIST | ipversion VER | keep-state | layer2 | limit ... |
        mac ... | mac-type LIST | proto LIST | {recv|xmit|via} {IF|IPADDR} |
        setup | {tcpack|tcpseq|tcpwin} NN | tcpflags SPEC | tcpoptions SPEC |
        verrevpath


Εάν ξέρεις τι είναι το Snort δες κι εδώ. Υπάρχουν και προγράμματα για διαβάζεις logs στο /var/log σου. Είναι UNIX powered το μηχάνημα! :RTFM:   Αν δεν ήταν τόσο μαλάκες οι Developers έτσι ώστε να ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για fancy iLife-like suites  :No no:   θα είχε και το απόλυτο firewall  :Worthy:   στο MacOSX.

----------


## nobleman

> Αδέρφια Μηλαράδες παρκάρετε λίγο τα SUVs σας και ακούστε προσεκτικά:
> 
> Έσκασε μόλις πριν μισή ώρα Boot Camp 1.2 beta! Με πράσινους και μπλε κόκκους, υποστήριξη για 32bit Vista.......... 
> ....Τα βίστα δεν τα έβαλα (ούτε αρκετό χώρο έχω για σπατάλη, ούτε το πακέτο στα χέρια μου, ούτε την πρόθεση να τα βάλω), αλλά ο συγχρονισμός ώρας μεταξύ των δύο λειτουργικών είναι πλέον σωστός. Επιτέλους!
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα μία καλή βελτίωση σε ένα ήδη αρκετά καλό εργαλείο


Μήπως ξέρετε και πώς να κάνω backup τα original DVDs (κλειδωμένες τανίες) της κόρης μου γιατί μέχρι τώρα μόνο μέσω bootcamp και DVDFab/DVDClone/AnyDVD μπορούσα, ώστε να γλυτώσω κι εγώ τα 20GB και να απαλλαγώ από τα παράθυρα;;;  :Worthy: 

PS Πάντως, τα Vista τα έτρεχα μια χαρά και με το προηγούμενο bootcamp...

----------


## mac_user

για dvd backup:MacTheRipper(free),Fast DVD Copy($99 αλλά για rip είναι το καλύτερο δεν κολλάει πουθένά),DVD Ripper For Mac($49),one(free),FairMount(free συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο αρχείο του DVDRemaster αλλά δουλεύει και σε συνδιασμό με τα άλλα προγράμματα συμπίεσης dvd για mac,όπως το εξαιρετικό DVD2oneX2,Popcorn,Toast Ttitanium)

----------


## nobleman

Συγγνώμη, αλλά όλα αυτά ξεκλειδώνουν κωδικούς ταινιών κλπ; Αν ναι, θα τα πάρω με τη σειρά να δω ποιο μου κάνει... μερσί!

----------


## Flareman

Εναλλακτική (αλλά όχι γνήσια OS X), βάλε τα Parallels και σκάστους το DVD Decrypter, παίζει μια χαρά και με 2 γκίγκα στα XP βολεύεσαι :Wink:

----------


## modified

> Εναλλακτική (αλλά όχι γνήσια OS X), βάλε τα Parallels και σκάστους το DVD Decrypter, παίζει μια χαρά και με 2 γκίγκα στα XP βολεύεσαι


Εννοείς 2 *extra* GΒ, φτάνοντας στα σύνολο τα 7GB; (Καθότι το minimum size του Windows partition είναι 5GB αν δεν απατώμαι.)

Ή με το minimum των 5GB μένουν 2GB αχρησιμοποίητα;

----------


## Flareman

Όχι, μιλάω για 2 με 3 GB σύνολο στο virtual drive των XP. Εμένα αυτή τη στιγμή, με Office 2007 μέσα μου πιάνει 3,5 και κάτι ψιλά.

Αν ήταν τάλαρο τα GB των XP... ουυυυυ, θα τα είχα σουτάρει προ πολλού :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aragorn

Security update 2007-004
Σπεύσατε....

----------


## nobleman

People, κάτι σε dowload manager; Δεν αντέχω το safari χωρίς resume!!!

----------


## DrEthernet

Speed Download

----------


## nobleman

> Speed Download


Ναι, χμ... εννοούσα κάτι πιο «οικονομικό»...  :Whistle:

----------


## haHa

Perian 1.0, Beta2
Τώρα πια με υπότιτλους στα ελληνικά και Matroska support! 

Δηλαδη front row με υποτιτλους!!!! Επιτελους!!



Και αλλο ενα:

Dash Clipping
"Turn any part of any web page into a automatically-refreshed Dashboard widget with just a few clicks."
Η λειτουργια που θα υπαρχει στο Leopard(οπου φτιαχνεις ενα widget κοβωντας απλα ενα κομματι μιας σελιδας),τωρα διαθεσιμη και στο Tiger!

----------


## nikolaos7

Έχει κανείς το jaikoz?Είναι ένα πρόγραμμα που φτιάχνεις τα tags στα τραγούδια

----------


## nickolas2005

sto frontrow πως μπορω να παιξω αρχεια wmv? Eβαλα το flip4mac alla kai to perian και παλι τιποτα..

----------


## haHa

Κανονικα με το flip4mac θα επρεπε να μπορεις..
Για δοκιμασε και αλλα αρχεια wmv.

----------


## nickolas2005

> Κανονικα με το flip4mac θα επρεπε να μπορεις..
> Για δοκιμασε και αλλα αρχεια wmv.


Εκανα επανεκιννηση και λυθηκε.. Ευχαριστω :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Παντως τo perian που βαζει υποστηριξη υποτιτλων στο front row, μου ελυσε τα χερια!!
Πολυ χρησιμο!

----------


## aragorn

Νέο security update 2007-05 (Universal) για 10.4.9

download link:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloa...universal.html

----------


## Flareman

Έσκασε καινούργιο update για το QT που μπαλώνει δύο java τρυπούλες και νέο iTunes 7.2 με διάφορα φκιασιδώματα συν υποστήριξη για τα νέα ξεκλείδωτα tracks της EMI.

Το νου σας μάγκες πάντως, μην αρχίσετε να δίνετε αριστερά και δεξιά τα m4a, έχουν μέσα τις πληροφορίες του account σας... :Thinking:

----------


## JOEBOO

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το Σαφαρι 3 beta? Το εβαλα χθες..δεν ειδα σημαντικη διαφορα, εως καμια τουλαχιστον στην ταχυτητα. Εχει βεβαια inline spellcheck...Εσεις παρατηρησατε κατι?

----------


## aragorn

Εγώ πάντως δεν την έβαλα και ούτε έχω σκοπό.
Χρησιμοποιώ το webkit και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος
Με το webkit δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την απεικόνιση των Ελληνικών, ενώ με τον safari σε ορισμένες σελίδες βλέπω ρόμβους και ερωτηματικά...

----------


## murex

Κάντε το macbook σεισμικό επιταχυνσιογράφο


SeisMac 2.0

δεν είναι ακριβείας όπως οι επιστημονικοί (έχουν μεγάλη διακριτικής ικανότητας 1/10 -  1/100 Hz) αλλά μπορεί να μετρήσει σεισμική επιτάχυνση υπό προϋποθέσεις, μέσα σε κτίριο που είναι και το ποιο σημαντικό για τις κατασκευές.  :Razz:

----------


## nobleman

Υπάρχει κάποιο free προγραμματάκι για αναζήτηση και εν συνεχεία διαγραφή διπλών αρχείων, όπως κυρίως mp3;
Όσα βρήκα ήταν όλα εμπορικά ή shareware...

----------


## nikolaos7

Ξεθάβω αυτό το θέμα για να ρωτήσω για το QuickTime pro 7.Υπάρχει τρόπος να το αγοράσω από το αμερικάνικο applestore?Κάπου διάβασα οτι δηλώνοντας αμερικάνικη διεύθυνση γίνεται.Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?Γιατί το ελληνικό applestore το εχει 54 ευρώ

----------


## JOEBOO

Γιατι δεν ψαχνεις στα 'μαγαζια' στο ιντερνετ να το κατεβασεις?  :Wink:  :Whistle: 

Ή να 'αγορασεις' μονο τον κωδικο?  :Wink:

----------


## nikolaos7

Έψαξα αλλά δεν το είχαν.Μου έστειλε τον κωδικό ένα παιδί από το forum με pm.Ευχαριστώ


Επίσης ξέρετε κανέναν καλό audio tagger?Έχω τον jaikoz αλλά είναι trial

----------


## JOEBOO

Γεια σας και παλιιιιιιι. Ναι εγω ειμαι εκανα ξανα format ετσι να γουσταρω. 

Λοιπον, εεεεεε οι πληροφοριες του mail που ειναι? Εκανα κοπυ mailboxes κλπ κλπ αλλα οταν ανοιγω το mail που λεει να κανω setup account καινουριο..

Επισης, που ειναι σωζονται πο πληροφοριες του safari οσον αφορα τα φορμς? Δηλαδη κραταει καποιο ιστορικο, οπως πχ απο searches παλια σε πεδια...αποθηκευονται αυτα?


Εμμμ. αυτα. Η ενδειξη μπαταριας εξακολουθει να ειναι πεσμενη οποτε στανταρ αυτη τη φορα ειναι θεμα software!

Περιμενω απαντησεις..Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Για τα forms δε γνωρίζω, αλλά τα bookmarks, 
Users-joeboo-Library-Caches-Metadata-Safari.

Για τα mails κάνε καινούργια accounts, και μετά Import Mailboxes για να φέρεις τα μηνύματα πίσω.

άντε γερά.

----------


## sakdel

Ξέρει κάποιος αν υπάρχει DslModemTool για speedstream 4200 σε mac?
To web inderface του modem/router ειναι φτωχο σε  stats, isn't it?

----------


## kadronarxis

Το dmt tool εννοείς;
για mac δεν το έχω βρει. Αλλά μέσω parallels, το βρήκα!  :Razz:

----------


## sakdel

Tο dtm ή κάτο παρόμοιο...σε PPC

........Auto merged post: sakdel added 3 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........

...dmt  :Embarassed:

----------


## nikolaos7

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.Ξέρετε κανένα καλό audio tagger σαν τον jaikoz που να βάζει artwork στα τραγούδια και να διορθώνει τα ονόματα των τραγουδιών?Το itunes μπορεί να τα κάνει αυτά?

----------


## tsopanos

Καλό θα ήταν... εγώ στα Windows χρησιμοποιούσα το Godfather

----------


## dd68

Υπαρχει καποιο προγραμμα σαν το gmail notifier για το mail του mac?
thanks!!!

----------


## Flareman

Χμμ... απλώς περνάς το Gmail account σου στο Mail.app και τέλος :Smile:  Μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου αφήνει τα mails πάνω αντί να στα διαγράφει με το κατέβασμα, ή να ενεργοποιήσεις την IMAP πρόσβαση (έχει κάτι κολληματάκια ββα αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές δουλεύει) και να είσαι 100% συγχρονισμένος με τη θυρίδα σου.

----------


## cosboud

Γεια σας και καλή χρονιά.

Ξέρεις κανείς κάποιο free πρόγραμμα με το οποίο να μπορώ να μετατρέπω avi αρχεία σε dv ή γενικά σε άλλο format?

----------


## giorgos_k

> Γεια σας και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Ξέρεις κανείς κάποιο free πρόγραμμα με το οποίο να μπορώ να μετατρέπω avi αρχεία σε dv ή γενικά σε άλλο format?


Έχω ακριβώς την ίδια απορία αλλά θέλω να μετατρέπει κ σε mp4, έχετε κάτι υπ΄όψιν σας?

----------


## scar11

Πίξτε μια ματιά στο ffmpegX
http://ffmpegX.com

----------


## Flareman

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε για μη free πάντως υπάρχει το Popcorn (πολύ απλό αλλά και σχετικά περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων), το QuickTime Pro φυσικά, και ο βασιλιάς των μετατροπών στο OS X: το VisualHub, που αξίζει κάθε δεκάρα της τιμής του και σφάζει/μαχαιρώνει τα πάντα.

----------


## Gus

> Υπαρχει καποιο προγραμμα σαν το gmail notifier για το mail του mac?
> thanks!!!


υπάρχει το gmail notifier για mac :One thumb up:

----------


## cosboud

Thanks!

----------


## PlanB

> Γεια σας και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Ξέρεις κανείς κάποιο free πρόγραμμα με το οποίο να μπορώ να μετατρέπω avi αρχεία σε dv ή γενικά σε άλλο format?


Όταν προκύψει, ανοίγω το MPEG Streamclip, λόγω των άπειρων ρυθμίσεων που έχει και των ειδικών απαιτήσεων που έχω από τα αρχεία βίντεο.

Αλλά γενικά το χρησιμοποιώ σπάνια, διότι ο Compressor του FinalCutStudio είναι επικός...  :One thumb up:  (και ακριβός)  :Thumb down:

----------


## DrEthernet

Η μνήμη μου με απατά ή όντως υπήρχε κάποτε ένα προγραμματάκι (FileName Fixer ή κάτι τέτοιο) της Rainbow το οποίο μετονομάζει αρχεία τα οποία είχαν ονομαστεί με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στο ΟS 9 ώστε να λειτουργούν σωστά στο OS X; Το ψάχνω στην σελίδα τους και δε βρίσκω κάτι.
Άδικα ψάχνω;

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ναι, ψάχνεις άδικα. Αυτό το προγραμματάκι υπήρχε μαζί με το Gr-Update. Δεν θα το βρεις στις σελίδες τους.

----------


## DrEthernet

Να κοιτάξω στα CD μου τότε!

----------


## aragorn

Updates για
iTunes 7.6
Quick Time
iMovie 7.1.1
Front Row 2.1.2

----------


## kadronarxis

To τελευταίο quicktime φέρνει στο μισό περίπου χρόνο τη μετατροπή από avi σε mp4(aka iTunes). Καλό αυτό.

----------


## dd68

Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το perian component στο quicktime για να βλεπουν υποτιτλους μεσω quicktime μην αναβαθμιζετε σε 7.4 διοτι δεν υποστηριζετε ακομα απο το perian και θα χρειαστειτε downgrade σε 7.3.1 τουλαχιστον. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
Εγω το εκανα με το pacifist.
Macbook with Tiger

----------


## nikolaos7

> Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το perian component στο quicktime για να βλεπουν υποτιτλους μεσω quicktime μην αναβαθμιζετε σε 7.4 διοτι δεν υποστηριζετε ακομα απο το perian και θα χρειαστειτε downgrade σε 7.3.1 τουλαχιστον. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
> Εγω το εκανα με το pacifist.
> Macbook with Tiger


Ααααα για αυτό δεν μου παίζουν οι υπότιτλοι ρε γαμώτο!Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση αλλά είναι αργά τώρα :Razz:

----------


## tsopanos

> Υπαρχει καποιο προγραμμα σαν το gmail notifier για το mail του mac?
> thanks!!!


Ναι, βάλε το Adium ως messaging cient και όταν βάλεις τον λογαριασμό σου στο Gmail για chat, έχεις την επιλογή να σε ενημερώνει για καινούρια μηνύματα 
 :Cool:

----------


## killer_instinct

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα a la Boot Camp που να μπορεί να κάνει  resize partitions (έχω ένα partition για τα mac και ένα για vista, και θα ήθελα να μεγαλώσω των vista);

----------


## Flareman

Νομίζω με κάποιο Linux live cd θα μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά. Για native Mac προγράμματα δεν ξέρω, ρίξε μια ματιά στο iPartition όμως.

----------


## haHa

Nομιζω οτι μπορεις μεσα απο το disk utility του Leopard DVD.

----------


## nickolas2005

Στο itunes οταν περνάω κάποια τραγούδια μου τα βγάζει κινέζικα. Ξέρω ότι έχει να κάνει κάτι με τα tags κτλ που δεν αναγνωρίζει το itunes. Yπάρχει τρόπος να τα αναγνωρίσει ή πρεπει να κάτσω να τα ξαναγράψω?

----------


## Flareman

Αμέ, Unicode Rewriter :Smile:

----------


## nikolaos7

Υπάρχει κανένα πρόγραμμα για συνομιλία με pc απο τον μακ?Γιατί μέ το skype μου κλείνει συνέχεια η επικοινωνία

----------


## aragorn

Updates για:
numbers
keynote
pages

Εδώ:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/

----------


## Flareman

ΚΑΙ, φρέσκο update για iWeb.

Τσιμπάτε τα τώρα που είναι απ' τον φούρνο! :Yahooooo:

----------


## kadronarxis

τα τσίμπησα και κάηκα. !!!
 :Razz: 

ΥΓ: παρασκευή μάλλον πάμε για 10.5.2.Για να δούμε.

----------


## nikolaos7

> Υπάρχει κανένα πρόγραμμα για συνομιλία με pc απο τον μακ?Γιατί μέ το skype μου κλείνει συνέχεια η επικοινωνία


Κανείς?

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Εχμ, το iChat που παίζει με AIM;

----------


## nikolaos7

> Εχμ, το iChat που παίζει με AIM;


Μπορώ όμως να επικοινωνήσω με υπολογιστή που έχει τον yahoo messenger?

----------


## nikolaos7

Κυκλοφόρησε update του iphoto

----------


## tsopanos

> τα τσίμπησα και κάηκα. !!!
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: παρασκευή μάλλον πάμε για 10.5.2.Για να δούμε.


Ρε συ Kardonarxis το λέγανε και την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή αυτό... Αντε να δούμε. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δούνε λίγο το θέμα Time Machine γιατί μου έχει τύχει συχνά να κολλήσει και να παρασέρνει όλο το σύστημα μαζί.

----------


## murex

> Ρε συ Kardonarxis το λέγανε και την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή αυτό... Αντε να δούμε. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δούνε λίγο το θέμα Time Machine γιατί μου έχει τύχει συχνά να κολλήσει και να παρασέρνει όλο το σύστημα μαζί.


Ειδικά το time machine έχει φάει τρελές διορθώσεις...
Σε εμένα πάντως δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα :Whistle:

----------


## dd68

Σημερα ετσι ξαφνικα το messenger for mac 6.0.3 δεν κανει log in. Δοκιμασα το mercury messenger μπηκε μια χαρα, με live messenger απο pc μπαινει μια χαρα. 
Εχω tiger  macbook?
Τι στο διαολο συμβαινει;;;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Σημερα ετσι ξαφνικα το messenger for mac 6.0.3 δεν κανει log in. Δοκιμασα το mercury messenger μπηκε μια χαρα, με live messenger απο pc μπαινει μια χαρα. 
> Εχω tiger  macbook?
> Τι στο %$#@$% συμβαινει;;;


ισως επειδη μακ dislikes microsoft??
πλακα κανω τρωει κατι κολληματα τελευταια το msn 
pidgin δεν παιζει σε μακ?

----------


## Flareman

> Σημερα ετσι ξαφνικα το messenger for mac 6.0.3 δεν κανει log in. Δοκιμασα το mercury messenger μπηκε μια χαρα, με live messenger απο pc μπαινει μια χαρα. 
> Εχω tiger  macbook?
> Τι στο διαολο συμβαινει;;;


Πέτα το client της MS και βάλε το Adium :Smile:

----------


## aragorn

QT 7.4.1
Άραγε να δουλεύει το perian?

----------


## Flareman

Κατεβάζω άμεσα. Η πλάκα είναι πως 5 λεπτά νωρίτερα που το έβαλα να κοιτάξει δεν είχα κανένα update :Smile: 

Δε νομίζω να δουλεύει για να είμαι ειλικρινής αλλά ίδωμεν.

----------


## kadronarxis

Δυστυχώς τσομπάνο, το λέγανε....δεν το πράξανε κιόλας!
Αυτή την παρασκευή και βλέπουμε...αν και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το 10.5.1.

τώρα κατεβάζω και το 7.4.1 quicktime....
ήδη το safari feels snappier... :Razz:

----------


## aragorn

Εμένα το 10.5.1 αργεί να κάνει shutdown.
Αν δε βελτιωθεί με το 10.5.2, με βλέπω για clean install.

----------


## kadronarxis

άραγκορν,
option-command-P-R τρεις φορές να παίξει ο πιανίστας, στην τέταρτη άστο.
Το έκανα τις προάλλες και μπαίνει στο macosx σε λιγότερο από 15 δευτερόλεπτα(σας κοντράρω όλους ρε!!  :Razz: )

ΥΓ: με φειδώ το παραπάνω διότι κάποιοι κάνανε ζημιά έτσι.

----------


## Flareman

Κατέβασα και έβαλα το νέο Πέριαν, υποτίτλους ακόμα δε βλέπω πάντως.

Άσχετο, γιατί χάνω το Control μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα χρήσεως του Mac; Κάποιο πρόγραμμα υποψιάζομαι γιατί είμαι φρέσκος από format, αλλά ποιο;

----------


## mac_user

> Κατέβασα και έβαλα το νέο Πέριαν, υποτίτλους ακόμα δε βλέπω πάντως.


Εγώ πάντως κατέβασα το Perian 1.1 και έχω και πάλι υπότιτλους με το  Quicktime(Λειτουργικό 10.5.1 με όλα τα updates της Apple και Quicktime 7.4.1). :One thumb up:

----------


## aragorn

Ρε παιδιά, καθώς έκανα επανεκκίνηση για την εγκατάσταση του νέου QT 7.4.1, μετά την οθόνη του login μου έβγαλε τον setup assistant του 10.5.
Αφού συμπλήρωσα πάλι τα στοιχεία μου με ξαναπήγε στο login window όπου μετά το password μου έβγαλε πάλι τον setup assistant.
Έκανα quit και μόνο τότε εγκατέστησε το QT και κατάφερα να μπω στο λειτουργικό.
Το έχει πάθει και κανείς άλλος;

----------


## Flareman

> Εγώ πάντως κατέβασα το Perian 1.1 και έχω και πάλι υπότιτλους με το  Quicktime(Λειτουργικό 10.5.1 με όλα τα updates της Apple και Quicktime 7.4.1).


Θα δοκιμάσω αργότερα να βγάλω εντελώς το Perian και να ξαναπεράσω την 1.1 - μπας και δούμε φως :Thinking:

----------


## aragorn

Πέρασα κι εγώ το 1.1 και όλα είναι ΟΚ με υπότιτλους!

----------


## mac_user

flareman εγώ δεν το έβγαλα το Perian 1.0 το έκανα update από το System Preferences.Ειχα περάσει από εχθές το Quicktime 7.4.1 δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό!

----------


## Flareman

Συνεχίζει να μην παίζει υποτίτλους, με το νέο QT, 10.5.1 και το 1.1 του Perian, φρεσκοξαναεγκατεστημένο.

Απ' ότι διαβάζω στα fora τους, πάλι θάλασσα τα κάνανε. Τουλάχιστον το codec support δουλεύει :Thinking:

----------


## mac_user

Και στο macupdate τα ίδια αναφέρουν όσοι το κατέβασαν.Σε άλλους δουλεύουν οι υπότιτλοι σε άλλους όχι!Σε μένα δουλεύουν πάντως.Περιέργο μου φαίνεται :Thinking:

----------


## nikolaos7

Και σε εμένα δουλέουν μια χαρά.Πρώτα έκανα update το Quick time και μετά το perian

----------


## aragorn

Εγώ πάντως πρώτα απεγκατέστησα την έκδοση και μετά έβαλα την 1.1. Οι υπότιτλοι δουλεύουν μια χαρά

----------


## Flareman

> Εγώ πάντως πρώτα απεγκατέστησα την έκδοση και μετά έβαλα την 1.1. Οι υπότιτλοι δουλεύουν μια χαρά


Κι εγώ αυτό έκανα, αναβάθμιση σε 7.4.1, δε δούλευαν οι υπότιτλοι, κατέβασα το dmg του Perian 1.1, το εγκατέστησα πάνω από το παλιό, τα ίδια, και μετά το απεγκατέστησα, απεγκατέστησα και το preference pane και μετά το ξαναέβαλα.

Τζίφος. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο .plist ή καμιά cache που δε μου κάνει το χατήρι.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Ρε συ Σπύρο, κάνε και το βασικό "πυροβολισμό προβλημάτων" ή αλλιώς troubleshooting. Αλλαγή χρήστη, δοκιμάζεις αν παίζει. Αν παίζει, τότε είναι στον χρήστη σου οπότε ξεκινάς να σαρώνεις prefs. Αν δεν παίξει, τότε είναι καθολικό πρόβλημα, οπότε πρέπει να ελέγξεις αλλού. Εκτιμώ όμως ότι είναι στον χρήστη.

----------


## Flareman

Σωστός ο Γιώργης - αλλά έπεσες έξω αδερφέ, ήταν θέμα συστήματος, και από εκεί έβγαλα άκρη :Smile: 

Λοιπόόόόν... για όσους έχουν πρόβλημα, μπας και έχετε πειράξει με το χέρι το Quicktime folder στο /Library; Πιθανό κάποιο component εκεί μέσα να προκαλεί το πρόβλημα. Στην περίπτωσή μου ήταν το AviImporter-r7 (Intel).component, που πήρε πόδι για τον κάδο και έληξε το πρόβλημα οριστικά. Ακόμη και οι επιδόσεις του QuickLook και του QuickTime όσον αφορά στα βίντεο βελτιώθηκαν δραματικά!

Για ψάχτε το :Smile: 

[edit: Επίσης, βρήκα πρόβλημα με το νέο Perian και τους υποτίτλους στο Front Row. Σε ταινία με υποτίτλους, με το που εμφανίζεται ο πρώτος υπότιτλος η εικόνα μαυρίζει εντελώς. Γνωστό bug απ' ότι διαβάζω, δεν υπάρχει λύση επί του παρόντος... amateurs :No no: ]

Άσχετο, με το πρόβλημα με το Control key που έχω, έχει κανείς ιδέα τι παίζει; Μετά από κάποια ώρα χρήσεως του iMac το χάνω και όλα τα shortcuts που το περιλαμβάνουν αχρηστεύονται. Δεν έχει να κάνει με διάρκεια χρήσεως, μάλλον με χρήση κάποιας υπηρεσίας ή προγράμματος - μάλλον το δεύτερο, δεδομένου πως είμαι σχετικά φρέσκος από Erase and Install. Απορίας άξιο το ότι το πλήκτρο μπορεί και ξυπνάει τον Mac μια χαρά από sleep mode ή sleep display, και το shortcut για τέλος σελίδας (Control-End) στον Safari δουλεύει μια χαρά. Ιδέες;

----------


## kadronarxis

Παράξενο Σπύρο.Ήμουν έτοιμος να σου πω να τρέξεις sudo /etc/weekly αλλά δεν υπάρχει αυτή η ρουτίνα μέσα στο leopard!

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Παράξενο Σπύρο.Ήμουν έτοιμος να σου πω να τρέξεις sudo /etc/weekly αλλά δεν υπάρχει αυτή η ρουτίνα μέσα στο leopard!



Για δοκίμασε sudo periodic weekly 
 :Wink:

----------


## ntrim

> Για δοκίμασε sudo periodic weekly


Ούτε αυτή τρέχει... (και φυσικά ούτε οι daily/monthly)

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Αυτή δεν γίνεται να μην τρέχει. Δοκίμασε και sudo /usr/sbin/periodic weekly. Αν δεν υπάρχει η /usr/sbin/periodic τότε κάτι τρέχει με το σύστημά σας.

----------


## Flareman

Εμένα πάντως τρέχει μια χαρά. Αλλά τζίφος με το Control :Sad: 

Έχω κάνει όλα τα γνωστά, repair permissions, maintenance scripts, reset PRAM, emtpy caches - reset SMC μόνο δεν έκανα και αμφιβάλλω αν θα βοηθήσει. Κάποιο κέρατο πρόγραμμα μου κάνει τη ζημιά αλλά άντε να το βρω τώρα...

----------


## ntrim

> Αυτή δεν γίνεται να μην τρέχει. Δοκίμασε και sudo /usr/sbin/periodic weekly. Αν δεν υπάρχει η /usr/sbin/periodic τότε κάτι τρέχει με το σύστημά σας.


Λοιπόν, ούτε αυτή τρέχει...
Όσο ήμουν με το Tiger όλα καλά. Δεν έχω password στον iMac, οπότε μετά την εντολή πατούσα enter στην ερώτηση για password και έτρεχε.
Το Leopard μπήκε σαν αναβάθμιση πάνω στο 10.4 και μια φορά που προσπάθησα να τρέξω τα scripts δεν έτρεξαν, αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα και πολύ μιας και υπάρχουν άλλα utilities γι αυτό.
Τώρα δικίμασα ξανά και μετά το enter για password γυρνάει στην αρχή: Macintosh:~ user$

Στο Macbook Pro φτάνω στο password και στη σειρά αυτή το Terminal δεν δέχεται αριθμητικούς χαρακτήρες, οπότε δεν μπορώ να βάλω το password. Αντέγραψα το password στο clipboard αλλά δεν κάνει paste!

Τι γίνεται;  :Thinking: 

ΥΓ. Και οι 2 υπολογιστές συμπεριφέρονται άψογα.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

α) Χρήστης χωρίς password συνιστά μέγιστο κενό ασφάλειας. Βάλε password.
β) Όπως φαίνεται το σύστημά σου έχει γίνει ρόιδο. Δεν τρέχουν τα maintenace scripts από κονσόλα, αλλά τρέχουν από utilities; Αδύνατον, τις ίδιες εντολές χρησιμοποιούν, συγκεκριμένα την periodic. Εκτός κι αν έχει μπει δικλείδα ασφαλείας για χρήστες με null password, κάτι που όμως δεν μου στέκει καλά.
γ) Το Terminal δεν είναι για πάσα χρήση από τον οποιοδήποτε. Τα passwords στην κονσόλα μπαίνουν στα τυφλά, χωρίς να φαίνονται χαρακτήρες ή αστεράκια κτλ.

----------


## Flareman

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο ntrim δε βάζει σωστά τις εντολές στο τερματικό - δε μπορεί τα ίδια scripts να τρέχουν από GUI και από τη γραμμή εντολών να μη φορτώνουν.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, το πρόβλημα δε μου έσκασε ακόμα (έκανα φουλ σέρβις, συν SMC reset αυτή τη φορά) - λες; :Yahooooo:

----------


## ntrim

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο ntrim δε βάζει σωστά τις εντολές στο τερματικό - δε μπορεί τα ίδια scripts να τρέχουν από GUI και από τη γραμμή εντολών να μη φορτώνουν.


Μπα, μέχρι και copy/paste έκανα για νάμαι σίγουρος. Το ψάχνω...  :Cool:

----------


## kadronarxis

Βγήκε το 10.5.2.
Ορμάτεεεεεεεε!!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## aragorn

Αμέσωςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## kadronarxis

Είναι ιδέα μου ή μου φαίνεται πιο γρήγορο το leopard?
341ΜΒ update, αλλαγή στον πυρήνα μυρίζει.
Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ.

άντε γερά!  :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μετά το update,τρέξτε ξανά το software update.
Κοιτάξτε τι έδωσε:



*ohhh.....that was goooood!  :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> Μετά το update,τρέξτε ξανά το software update.
> Κοιτάξτε τι έδωσε:
> 
> 
> 
> *ohhh.....that was goooood!



Δινει αυτην την επιλογη γενικοτερα το 10.5.2:
you can now turn off menu bar transparency.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Είναι ιδέα μου ή μου φαίνεται πιο γρήγορο το leopard?
> 341ΜΒ update, αλλαγή στον πυρήνα μυρίζει.
> Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ.
> 
> άντε γερά!



Εμένα γιατί μου λέει 180 ΜΒ ???  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Flareman

Κι εμένα 180 συν κάτι ψιλά.

Ο Γιώργος πήρε το μπεμπέ του (γκουχ γκουχ δε θα σου μείνει έτσι αλήτη :Laughing: ) και έχει παραλείψει μάλλον τα security updates οπότε του έρχονται όλα μαζεμένα τώρα.

Έχει κατέβει, είμαι έτοιμος για restart! Εμπειρίες μετά, wish me luck

----------


## kadronarxis

χαχαχα 
Όπως τα λες Γιατρέ!  :One thumb up: 
όλα θα πάνε καλά, μην ξεχάσεις μετά το install, να ξανατρέξεις το software update.
Νίκο, το software update ελέγχει τι έχεις ήδη εγκαταστήσει και τι όχι, και ανάλογα σου βγάζει το κατάλληλο αρχείο.
Για σιγουριά, σε συμβουλεύω να κατεβάσεις την πλήρη έκδοση του 10.5.2.

http://www.apple.com/support/downloa...mboupdate.html

----------


## DrEthernet

Κι εγώ το αισθάνομαι να ανταποκρίνεται λίγο πιο γρήγορα.  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Την ώρα που πόσταρα είχε ήδη αρχίσει να κατεβάζει ... 

Τώρα κάνει install, θα κάνω ξανά software update και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις. 

Πάντως από ταχύτητα το μινάκι μου, παρόλο το 100% folding δεν είχε ποτέ πρόβλημα. (Δεν το πολυζορίζω είναι η αλήθεια με δύσκολα και απαιτητικά προγράμματα πέρα από το folding)

----------


## Flareman

Όλα ζάχαρη, εκπληκτικό και το transparency tweak στη μπάρα και τα νέα Stacks (μπορείς να βάλεις και να εμφανίζει το folder πάνω στο dock, και να ανοίγει stack έτσι κι αλλιώς), νέο menu bar icon για το Time Machine (δεν έχω βάλει ακόμη εξωτερικό για backup, δεν ξέρω τι λέει), σα να 'ναι λίγο καλύτερο συνολικά.

Πάω τώρα για το graphics update. ΟΚ, καλά πήγε η αναβάθμιση :Smile:

----------


## tsopanos

Εμένα μου εκτέλεσε εν ψυχρώ το iSync το οποίο δεν έτρεχε με τίποτα μετά την "αναβάθμιση".

Να΄ναι καλά το Time Machine που με βοήθησε να επαναφέρω άψογα την παλιά έκδοση.

Για ελέγξτε κι εσείς ότι όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει  :Smile:

----------


## Flareman

Όλα τσεκ, τα πάντα στην εντέλεια. Μόλις έκανα και sync το N-Gage με το iSync και μου πέρασε κάτι αλλαγές σε ορισμένες κάρτες του Address Book.

Θέλω να δοκιμάσω το GarageBand που μου έκανε νερά πριν το Erase and Install, με φρέσκο σύστημα, iWork και Leopard updates να δω τι λέει - λογικά μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες/μέρες που θα κάνω podcast.

Για τώρα όλα καλά... να 'χαμε και κάνα iPhone:shy:

----------


## Νικαετός

Mια χαρά όλα και εδώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## ntrim

Όλα καλά και εδώ, αλλά βγάζει πιο πολλά wrong permissions...

----------


## kadronarxis

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο επεξεργαστής λειτουργεί πιο δροσερά.
Ο coreduo 2, σε idle κατάσταση έπαιζε γύρω στους 40 με 42 βαθμούς.
Τώρα, και χωρίς να πειραχτούν οι στροφές του ανεμιστήρα, παίζει στους 32-34.
Ακόμα και κάτω από πίεση, δεν ανεβαίνει τόσο ψηλά όσο πριν το update.

Επιβεβαίωση κανείς;

----------


## PlanB

> Επιβεβαίωση κανείς;


Νομίζω ναι.  :One thumb up: 

Το έχω σκίσει το MacBookPro σήμερα (ρένταρε βίντεο απαιτητικό και μεγάλης διάρκειας) και δεν δείχνει να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία.

----------


## PlanB

Και iLife update βραδινό... Μικρό και σεμνό...

----------


## aragorn

Άντε να το βάλουμε κι αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Παντως ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο (βασικα αδυνατο) χωρις αλλαγη efi (δηλαδη χωρις αλλαγη της ρυθμισης των ανεμιστηρων,της ρυθμισης του voltage του επεξεργαστη,της ρυθμισης της συχνοτητας σε idle του επεξεργαστη)
να πεσει η η θερμοκρασια(και μαλιστα με τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα) του επεξεργαστη σε idle και σε ιδιες συνθηκες.(οπου ιδιες συνθηκες βλεπε: ιδιες στροφες ανεμιστηρα,ιδιο voltage,ιδια συχνοτητα ,ιδιο cpu usage,ιδια εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια)

Πιο πιθανο ειναι να αλλαξαν ή οι συνθηκες (ιδιες στροφες ανεμιστηρα,ιδιο voltage,ιδια συχνοτητα ,ιδιο cpu usage,ιδια εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια) ή  να παιρνει την μετρηση διαφορετικα ο sensor ( να γινεται διαφορετικη η σταθμιση ) ή ο driver της cpu ωστε να εχει ή χαμηλοτερη συχνοτητα σε idle ή να υποστηριζει C1E state.


Καντε δοκιμη με το χερι σας καλυτερα.(αν μπορειτε να ανακαλεσετε ποσο ζεστο ηταν σε ακριβως παρομοιες συνθηκες)

----------


## nikolaos7

Για αντικατάσταση των Office της microsoft τι προτείνετε?Έχω βρεί το NeoOffice και το openoffice.Ποιό από τα δύο είναι το καλύτερο?

----------


## aragorn

Το NeoOffice τρέχει κανονικά και χωρίς προβλήματα στο Χ.
Το OpenOffice χρειάζεται X server

----------


## nikolaos7

Υπάρχει κανένα πρόγραμμα για να κόβεις σκηνές από ένα βίντεο και μετα να είναι ολόκληρο με τις σκηνές που προτιμάς?

Επίσης βγήκε update για το itunes

----------


## Flareman

Ουυυ, αρκετά:

1) QuickTime Pro
2) iMovie (το HD πάντα, το καινούργιο φτου κακά για τέτοιες δουλειές) και Final Cut Express/Pro
3) MPEG Streamclip

Έτσι, τρία που μου έρχονται off the top of my head που λέμε στο χωριό μου :Laughing:

----------


## nobleman

Τι είναι τώρα πάλι αυτό με το Mail 3.2;
Εκεί που απαντάω μου απαντάνε ξαφνικά μου ζητάει να του επαναπροσδιορίσω το text encoding αλλιώς δεν φεύγει το μήνυμα...  :Evil:

----------


## Flareman

Το έχεις ρυθμισμένο σε plain text, γύρνα το σε HTML και θα στρώσει :Smile:

----------


## nikolaos7

Πως γίνεται  να μου ανοίγουν κατευθείαν τα torrent με τον transmission και όχι με το limewire?Δηλαδή τα torrent μου τα δίνει by default να ανοιχτούν με το limewire

----------


## DrEthernet

Get info σε κάποιο .torrent αρχείο, στο Open With επιλέγεις εφαρμογή και μετά πατάς το Change All.

----------


## nikolaos7

Ευχαριστώ :One thumb up:

----------


## nickolas2005

Kάποιο πρόγραμμα εικονικού τηλεφώνου για να ρυθμίσω το i-call?

----------


## hedgehog

Θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις το x-lite, μια κουτσουρεμένη freeware έκδοση του eyebeam, οι περιορισμοί της οποίας όμως ίσως να μην σε απασχολήσουν ιδιαίτερα  :Smile:

----------


## nobleman

Έχω το Disco για burning και μετέτρεψα ένα παιχνιδάκι windows (DL) σε iso αλλά δεν μεταφερεται με τίποτα σε εξωτερικό σκληρό... έχει να κάνει με τα δικαιώματα; για να το σπάσω σε 2 DVD πώς γίνεται;

----------


## Flareman

> Έχω το Disco για burning και μετέτρεψα ένα παιχνιδάκι windows (DL) σε iso αλλά δεν μεταφερεται με τίποτα σε εξωτερικό σκληρό... έχει να κάνει με τα δικαιώματα; για να το σπάσω σε 2 DVD πώς γίνεται;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις. Τι κατέβασες, πώς το κατέβασες, σε ποια μορφή το κατέβασες, πώς το μετέτρεψες σε .ISO, τι εννοείς όταν θες ότι δε μεταφέρεται σε εξωτερικό σκληρό, σε τι file system είναι φορμαρισμένος ο εξωτερικός σκληρός, για ποια δικαιώματα λες, πόσο μεγάλο είναι, γιατί θες να το σπάσεις σε 2 DVD, τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι θες να το σπάσεις σε 2 DVD... δώσε καμιά λεπτομέρεια :Smile:

----------


## nobleman

Είμαι κάτοχος MBP 2ης γενιάς. Έχω ένα original παιχνιδάκι windows, το GEARS OF WAR, το οποίο θέλω να κρατήσω ως backup. Κενό Dual Layer DVD δεν έχω προς το παρόν, μπορώ να το γράψω σε 2 DVDs και πώς; Αν αρχίσει να γράφει σε απλό DVD, μετά θα ζητήσει και το 2ο;

Το έκανα GEARSOFWAR.iso με το Disco για να το μεταφέρω στον σκληρό μου που τον βλέπουν και τα δύο λειτουργικά αλλά όταν του κάνω είτε «αντιγραφή και επικόλληση» είτε «αποστολή προς» βγάζει σφάλμα...

Πόσο μεγάλο να είναι ένα DL DVD; γύρω στα 7-8 GB...

Τι άλλο χρειάζεσαι;  :Whistle:

----------


## haHa

Αρχικα προτεινω να παρεις ενα dual layer dvd, 2 ευρω κανει.

Στον εξωτερικο σκληρο δεν παει το αρχειο,γιατι ο εξωτερικος σου σκληρος για να το βλεπουν και τα 2 λειτουργικα ειναι προφανως fat32.

*Το fat32 εχει μεγιστο επιτρεπομενο μεγεθος ενος αρχειου 4gb.*
Για αυτο δεν μπορεις να το γραψεις στον σκληρο.



3 λυσεις:
α) μετατρεπεις τον σκληρο σε ntfs και βαζεις στο mac os x το προγραμμα macfuse για να βλεπουν και να γραφουν σε ntfs. Εδω οδηγιες .
β) αγοραζεις ενα dl dvd δισκακι, 2 ευρω εχει.
γ) κοβεις το υπαρχον αρχειο σε μικροτερα. Το πιο απλο ειναι με ενα προγραμμα συμπιεσης και να του πεις να το κοψει σε αρχεια των 2GB.
Ετσι το περνας στον εξωτερικο σκληρο ή το γραφεις σε 2 δισκακια dvd ενος layer .

----------


## nobleman

Μόλις αγοράσω DLs θα ακολουθήσω την (β) λύση. Μέχρι τότε ποιο πρόγραμμα τα κόβει; σε mac os x εννοώ...

----------


## haHa

Ψαξε για split files mac os x στο google.


Για rar αρχεια ποιο προγραμμα εχεις?

Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι μπορεις να το κανεις μεσω αυτουνου του προγραμματος...

----------


## loser

νομίζω ότι το split and concat θα σου κάνει

----------


## Flareman

Απλώς έχε υπ' όψιν σου ότι αν είναι ορίτζιναλ το δισκάκι, συνήθως έχει διάφορα και προχωρημένα κλειδώματα, οπότε σε 1:1 αντίγραφο έτσι κι αλλιώς δε θα σου παίζει (και image να είναι). Πιθανότατα θα χρειαστεί κάποιο crack - το οποίο είναι νόμιμο να έχεις και να χρησιμοποιείς αν είσαι νόμιμος κάτοχος του παιχνιδιού.

----------


## haHa

> Απλώς έχε υπ' όψιν σου ότι αν είναι ορίτζιναλ το δισκάκι, συνήθως έχει διάφορα και προχωρημένα κλειδώματα, οπότε σε 1:1 αντίγραφο έτσι κι αλλιώς δε θα σου παίζει (και image να είναι). Πιθανότατα θα χρειαστεί κάποιο crack - το οποίο είναι νόμιμο να έχεις και να χρησιμοποιείς αν είσαι νόμιμος κάτοχος του παιχνιδιού.


Σωστο αυτο που λες!

Και επειδη μερικες φορες το να μην μπορεις να κρατησεις backup του παιχνιδιου που νομιμα αγορασες ,
ειναι εξαιρετικα σπαστικο, τοτε υπαρχει και η πιο απλη λυση (αν το εχεις ηδη αγορασμενο):
πας σε "υπογεια" μερη και το παιρνεις (ολοκληρο το backup).


Και ετσι εχεις ενα πληρες λειτουργικο backup.

----------


## nobleman

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Αγόρασα DL και θα κάνω τις δοκιμές μου, αν και τώρα μου βάλατε κι άλλες παραμέτρους...

----------


## DrEthernet

Νέα έκδοση Safari 3.1!

This update is recommended for all Safari users and features improvements to stability, compatibility, JavaScript performance and security. Safari loads web pages 1.7 times faster than Firefox 2. Safari also runs JavaScript up to six times faster than other browsers, and is the first browser to support the latest innovative web standards needed to deliver the next generation of highly interactive Web 2.0 experiences. Safari 3.1 is the first browser to support the new video and audio tags in HTML 5 and the first to support CSS Animations. Safari also supports CSS Web Fonts, giving designers limitless choices of fonts to create stunning new web sites.

----------


## ntrim

> Νέα έκδοση Safari 3.1!


Κάντε και ένα Repair Permissions μετά την εγκατάσταση (δεν θα πείραζε να το κάνετε και πριν).

Αναγκάστηκα να κάνω Repair Permissions από το DVD γιατί δεν δούλευε ούτε ο Safari ούτε το Disc Utility. (Βρήκε κάποια λάθη σχετικά με Java).

----------


## kadronarxis

Καλησπέρα αγόρια και κορίτσια ( ειδικά στα κορίτσια ένα μεγάλο ουυυυ ουυυ yeaaah)  :Razz: 
Λοιπόν, την έβαλα και εγώ την καινούργια safarina, πάει καλά, ειδικά σε ταυτόχρονα downloads πετάει (μπορεί να οφείλεται και στη σύνδεση, δεν ξέρω).
Πρέπει να έχει μια αύξηση στην ταχύτητα της τάξης του 20 με 21% (για να ακριβολογούμε). 

Αυτάάάάάάάάά....

άντε γερά. :One thumb up:

----------


## DrEthernet

Και νέο security update "2008-002". What's new.

----------


## nickolas2005

Εβαλα και εγω τον νεο σαφαρι... Φυσαει παιδιά.. Φυσαει!!!

----------


## CyberLost

Υπάρχει κάποιο software για να προστατέψουμε τα PC από τα Mac? Εννοώ να αποτρέπει την μετάδοση ιων, trojans etc μέσω Usb flash, CD etc...Τρίτη μέρα με το Macbook και μετέφερα το Knight.exe στο PC μέσω USB flash και υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβεί και μεσω CD. Τελικά το μηχάνημα είναι σκοτώστρα για τους ανταγωνιστές του :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

> Υπάρχει κάποιο software για να προστατέψουμε τα PC από τα Mac? Εννοώ να αποτρέπει την μετάδοση ιων, trojans etc μέσω Usb flash, CD etc...Τρίτη μέρα με το Macbook και μετέφερα το Knight.exe στο PC μέσω USB flash και υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβεί και μεσω CD. Τελικά το μηχάνημα είναι σκοτώστρα για τους ανταγωνιστές του


ClamXav

----------


## nikolaos7

Κατέβασα ένα power manager απο το site της apple και είναι πάνω στη menu bar και στο system preferences και δεν μπορώ να το  απεγκαταστήσω.Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## CyberLost

Παιδιά ψάχνω ένα πρόγραμμα ανάλογο του photoshop, δωρεάν. Καμιά πρόταση?

----------


## gogos

> Παιδιά ψάχνω ένα πρόγραμμα ανάλογο του photoshop, δωρεάν. Καμιά πρόταση?


Υπάρχει το Gimp.
Άν και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακούω πολύ καλά λόγια!

----------


## shakm

To Gimp μπορεί να κάνει όσα και το photoshop, αλλά οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν πως δεν "δένει" με το osx καλά. Καλά λόγια ακούγονται και για το pixelmator (όχι δωρεάν, αλλά φθηνό - δε θυμαι τώρα πόσο ακριβώς) πάντως, που αν και δεν έχει όσα το photoshop, έχει πολύ περισσότερα απ όσα χρειάζεται ένας ερασιτέχνης.

Αλλά όντως, για δωρεάν, όπως είπε και ο προλαλήσας - αν θες όλες τις δυνατότητες του photoshop, είναι μονόδρομος το gimp.

----------


## nikolaos7

Βγήκε update για το safari

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά!
Το safari όπως πάντα, feels snappier.  :Razz:

----------


## un4moa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Θέλω την βοήθεια σας γιατί είμαι καινούργιος στην χώρα  του macos
Έχω έναν imac g5 έχω βρει όλα τα προγράμματα για να κάνω την δουλειά μου
αλλά δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποιο πρόγραμμα για τα αρχεία rar το
αντίστοιχο winrar windows

----------


## tsopanos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
> 
> Θέλω την βοήθεια σας γιατί είμαι καινούργιος στην χώρα του macos
> Έχω έναν imac g5 έχω βρει όλα τα προγράμματα για να κάνω την δουλειά μου
> αλλά δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποιο πρόγραμμα για τα αρχεία rar το
> αντίστοιχο winrar windows


 
UnRARX

είναι και δωρεάν

----------


## CyberLost

Άλλη μια ερώτηση. Έχω tiger και θέλω να εγκαταστήσω τα windows (οκ μην βαράτε αλλά το θέλω για κάποια προγράμματα που δεν βγαίνουν στο σύστημα μας). Έχωντας κατεβάσει το bootcamp 1.3 και κάνοντας το γνωστό κόλπο με το γύρισμα του ρολογιού, μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω τώρα τα win? Γίνεται? Υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα???

----------


## DrEthernet

Σε έχασα τελείως... Τι κόλπο ρολογιού; Εφ' όσον έχεις Intel Mac μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις τα Windows κανονικά...


EDIT: Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο search και είδα ότι η Apple απέσυρε το bootcamp για Tiger...
Δεν το γνώριζα και δε θα το φανταζόμουν... Μ&^%&ια τους...

----------


## CyberLost

> Σε έχασα τελείως... Τι κόλπο ρολογιού; Εφ' όσον έχεις Intel Mac μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις τα Windows κανονικά...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο search και είδα ότι η Apple απέσυρε το bootcamp για Tiger...
> Δεν το γνώριζα και δε θα το φανταζόμουν... Μ&^%&ια τους...


Αυτό έκαναν οι μακάκες :Sorry: , και για αυτό έχω κατεβάσει το 1.3β από άλλη ιστοσελίδα. Από ότι διαβάζω για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να γυρίσεις την ώρα του υπολογιστή πριν την 1/9/07, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, για να "ξεγελάσεις το σύστημα". Το θέμα είναι αν το έχει κάνει κανείς πρακτικά.

----------


## DrEthernet

Τα Windows θες να τα βάλεις σε partition στον εσωτερικό σου σκληρό ή σε άλλο δίσκο;

----------


## CyberLost

Σε partition στον εσωτερικό σκληρό του Macbook (έχει HD 160 GB).

----------


## RyDeR

Παίδες με 1GB ram & PPC Cpu ευχαριστιέται κανείς το Leopard ή θέλει καλύτερα πράγματα; \

Ψήνομαι (πάλι) να πάρω ένα παλιό Mac mini (το καλοκαίρι, ίσως και αργότερα) για δοκιμές και να το δουλεύω ως HTPC (να αντικαταστήσω το τέρας), υπάρχει κανένα καλό πρόγραμμα για αυτή την δουλειά ή θέλει να του βάζω XP για να παίζει το MediaPortal; Επίσης όλες οι εφαρμογές που υπάρχουν και MacOS τρέχουν σε PPC cpu ή πλέον είναι μόνο για Intel; 

Κάνα site με μεταχειρισμένα Macs γνωρίζετε;


Thanks.

Edit: [ Βλακεία είπα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω να μπαίνουν Windows σε Mac με PPC λόγω αρχιτεκτονικής, σωστά; ]

----------


## haHa

> Παίδες με 1GB ram & PPC Cpu ευχαριστιέται κανείς το Leopard ή θέλει καλύτερα πράγματα; \


Ψιλοκομπλε ειναι..
Αλλα μπορεις να αφησεις και το tiger. Σιγα την διαφορα για απλα πραγματα που το θελεις.




> Ψήνομαι (πάλι) να πάρω ένα παλιό Mac mini για δοκιμές και να το δουλεύω ως HTPC (να αντικαταστήσω το τέρας), υπάρχει κανένα καλό πρόγραμμα για αυτή την δουλειά ή θέλει να του βάζω XP για να παίζει το MediaPortal; Επίσης όλες οι εφαρμογές που υπάρχουν και MacOS τρέχουν σε PPC cpu ή πλέον είναι μόνο για Intel;


Με την cpu που εχει ξεχνα ομως τα hd videos.Ουτε για 720p δεν κανει...

Για htpc μακρα καλυτερο ειναι ενα appletv.Παιζει και μερικα hd videos (τουλαχιστον τα περισσοτερα 720p χωρις μεγαλο bitrate)..


Για απλα xvid videos σου κανει και το mac mini με ppc.


Αλλα και παλι ειναι κριμα να μην παρεις το appletv για τετοιες δουλειες. Και αν θελεις του πετας καποια στιγμη και mac os x! 





> Edit: [ Βλακεία είπα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω να μπαίνουν Windows σε Mac με PPC λόγω αρχιτεκτονικής, σωστά; ]


E ναι ,δεν μπαινουν windows ...

----------


## RyDeR

> Ψιλοκομπλε ειναι..
> Αλλα μπορεις να αφησεις και το tiger. Σιγα την διαφορα για απλα πραγματα που το θελεις.


ΟΚ.  :One thumb up: 




> Με την cpu που εχει ξεχνα ομως τα hd videos.Ουτε για 720p δεν κανει...
> 
> Για htpc μακρα καλυτερο ειναι ενα appletv.Παιζει και μερικα hd videos (τουλαχιστον τα περισσοτερα 720p χωρις μεγαλο bitrate)..
> 
> 
> Για απλα xvid videos σου κανει και το mac mini με ppc.


Τόσο χάλια; Να ψάξω για Intel όταν είναι;




> Αλλα και παλι ειναι κριμα να μην παρεις το appletv για τετοιες δουλειες.



Απλά, θέλω να δώ πως είναι οι Mac.
 Αν μ'αρέσει, ίσως πάρω κάτι καλύτερο - αν δεν μ'αρέσει δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος, δεν αγόρασα και Mac Pro.
 Οπως και να έχει, ας κάτσει αυτό για HTPC αργότερα (και να είναι ένα πλήρως workable Mac - για backup).  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

> Αν μ'αρέσει, ίσως πάρω κάτι καλύτερο - αν δεν μ'αρέσει δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος, δεν αγόρασα και Mac Pro.
>  Οπως και να έχει, ας κάτσει αυτό για HTPC αργότερα (και να είναι ένα πλήρως workable Mac - για backup).


Δωσε κατι παραπανω και παρε ενα μεταχειρισμενο intel.

Eκτος αν αυτο το κατι παραπανω ειναι πολυ παραπανω,οποτε βολεψου με το mac mini ppc που  ειναι μια χαρα για απλη χρηση ,ταινιες xvid, για να δεις το mac os x κλπ .

----------


## RyDeR

ΟΚ haHa, θα δω.

Εχω 2 αποριες ομως, επειδη το μηχανημα που εχω τωρα το δουλευουν και αλλα ατομα - δεν τα πανε καλα με τα Αγγλικα και εχουν ψιλοσυνηθισει σε windoze... Μπορω να εχω πληρως εξελληνισμενο MacOS; Μπορω να αλλαξω την θεση των κουμπιων κλεισιματος/ελαχιστοποιησης των παραθυρων απο αριστερα σε δεξια;

----------


## haHa

Ναι μπορεις να εχεις πληρως εξελληνισμενο MacOS.
Ειδικα σε tiger (που φανταζομαι θα εχει το mac mini ppc) ειναι δωρεαν:
 Hello-MacOS

και ειναι μακρα καλυτερη λυση απο την προβληματικη και επι πληρωμη που εδινε η rainbow. (η οποια μαλιστα δεν μπορει να απεγκατασταθει μετα την εγκατασταση της)

Δες και εδω πληροφοριες απο τον flareman:
http://nysteri.blogspot.com/2007/01/hello-macos.html




Τωρα για τα κουμπια κλεισιματος/ελαχιστοποιησης των παραθυρων δεν ξερω αν αλλαζουν θεση.. Μια συνηθεια ειναι,θα την παλεψουν..

Υ.Γ.: Εγω προσωπικα εχω βαλει gestures (α λα firefox) για ολο το λειτουργικο και δεν τα χρησιμοποιω πια τα κουμπια κλεισιματος/ελαχιστοποιησης, απλα κουναω το ποντικι καταλληλα με πατημενο το δεξι κλικ και κανω οτι θελω..

----------


## tsopanos

> Υ.Γ.: Εγω προσωπικα εχω βαλει gestures (α λα firefox) για ολο το λειτουργικο και δεν τα χρησιμοποιω πια τα κουμπια κλεισιματος/ελαχιστοποιησης, απλα κουναω το ποντικι καταλληλα με πατημενο το δεξι κλικ και κανω οτι θελω..


haHa πώς το έκανες;

----------


## haHa

> haHa πώς το έκανες;


xGestures λεγεται το προγραμμα..

Ειναι shareware για 15 μερες,αλλα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να ...

----------


## RyDeR

Παιδες πως κανουμε extract rar parts; Εχω κατεβασει κατι πραγματακια απο RS και δεν ξερω τι παιζει σε mac.

----------


## haHa

> Παιδες πως κανουμε extract rar parts; Εχω κατεβασει κατι πραγματακια απο RS και δεν ξερω τι παιζει σε mac.


Γενικοτερα ειναι πολλα τα προγραμματα σε mac os x για αυτην την δουλεια και προκαλουν συγχηση.
Δεν εχει επικρατησει κανενα(οπως πχ το winrar στα windows), γιατι ολα εχουν τα μειονεκτηματα και τα πλεονεκτηματα τους.

Για να καταλαβεις πρεπει αυτη την στιγμη να εχω 3-4 προγραμματα για αυτην την δουλεια και κανενα δεν με βολευει πληρως!

Ενδεικτικα μπορεις να δοκιμασεις:
betterzip,
springy,
unrarx,
stuffit,
unarchiver



Θα ελεγα οτι τα 2 πρωτα μαλλον με βολευουν περισσοτερο...

----------


## iceman

> Γενικοτερα ειναι πολλα τα προγραμματα σε mac os x για αυτην την δουλεια και προκαλουν συγχηση.
> Δεν εχει επικρατησει κανενα(οπως πχ το winrar στα windows), γιατι ολα εχουν τα μειονεκτηματα και τα πλεονεκτηματα τους.
> 
> Για να καταλαβεις πρεπει αυτη την στιγμη να εχω 3-4 προγραμματα για αυτην την δουλεια και κανενα δεν με βολευει πληρως!
> 
> Ενδεικτικα μπορεις να δοκιμασεις:
> betterzip,
> springy,
> unrarx,
> ...


Δυστυχώς ο φίλος έχει δίκιο...
Σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω και το SimplyRAR, που πολλοί λένε ότι μοιάζει αρκετά με το winrar

----------


## RyDeR

Παίδες σχετικά με το unzip/unrar πολλών parts...

Μόνο το archive utility παίζει. Το stuffit με γράφει κανονικά. Λέει κάτι βλακείες όπως archive corrupted/not compressed και τέτοια. Στα windows με winrar αποσυμπιέζονται όλα όπως πρέπει.
Τέλος πάντων, τώρα έχω .sitx extension που την ανοίγει μόνο το Stuufit. Πως να το ανοίξω αφού μου λέει βλακείες;

Να για παράδειγμα:



Και κάτι άλλο, έχω στο desktop όλα τα ntfs/fat partitions των σκληρών του συστήματως, μπορώ να εξαφανίσω;

Edit: [ Και άκομη ένα άλλο...  :Razz:  Υπάρχει κανένα shortcut για να βγαίνω στο desktop αμέσως; ]

----------


## Flareman

> Παίδες σχετικά με το unzip/unrar πολλών parts...
> 
> Μόνο το archive utility παίζει. Το stuffit με γράφει κανονικά. Λέει κάτι βλακείες όπως archive corrupted/not compressed και τέτοια. Στα windows με winrar αποσυμπιέζονται όλα όπως πρέπει.
> Τέλος πάντων, τώρα έχω .sitx extension που την ανοίγει μόνο το Stuufit. Πως να το ανοίξω αφού μου λέει βλακείες;
> 
> Να για παράδειγμα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36189
> 
> ...


Το Unarchiver το δοκίμασες; Γενικά το SItX είναι καλό και για spanned archives, και μάλιστα για .rar με password είναι αποτελεσματικότατο.

Μήπως τα archives σου είναι corrupted και θέλουν ξανακατέβασμα;



Off Topic


		Για να βγεις στο desktop; Εννοείς να κρύψεις τα παράθυρα; F11 είναι η προεπιλογή για το Expos&#233; hide all windows, εναλλακτικά πηγαίνεις στον Finder ή με Command+Tab ή με κλικ στο desktop και δίνεις Cmd+Option+H για να κρύψεις τα παράθυρα όλων των άλλων προγραμμάτων. Λίγο ριζικό, δε μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## haHa

> Παίδες σχετικά με το unzip/unrar πολλών parts...
> 
> Μόνο το archive utility παίζει. Το stuffit με γράφει κανονικά. Λέει κάτι βλακείες όπως archive corrupted/not compressed και τέτοια. Στα windows με winrar αποσυμπιέζονται όλα όπως πρέπει.
> Τέλος πάντων, τώρα έχω .sitx extension που την ανοίγει μόνο το Stuufit. Πως να το ανοίξω αφού μου λέει βλακείες;
> 
> Να για παράδειγμα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36189
> 
> ...


Το θεμα με τα rars κλπ ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενο..Δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη,3-4 προγραμματα εχω και δοκιμαζω καθε φορα..



Για να βλεπεις το desktop κατευθειαν, υπαρχει το F11.
Το F11 οπως και το expose το βαζουμε υποχρεωτικα στα shortcut των κουμπιων του mouse.
Βολευουν πολυ αν τα βαλεις εκει.
Με το steermouse ρυθμιζεις ακομα καλυτερα το mouse.

Επισης μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και τις hot corners του mac os x.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4M3P...eature=related
http://lifehacker.com/software/mac-o...ers-253490.php
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.h...en/mh2194.html


Ετσι μπορεις να εχεις καπως πιο ανετο multitasking στο mac os x.

----------


## RyDeR

Το expose οπως μου ειχες ξαναπει haHa το εβαλα στο mouse, πραγματικα βολικο.

Οταν κατσω θα βαλω και το F11. Thank you both.

----------


## Flareman

> Το expose οπως μου ειχες ξαναπει haHa το εβαλα στο mouse, πραγματικα βολικο.
> 
> Οταν κατσω θα βαλω και το F11. Thank you both.


Να θυμάσαι, το Expos&#233; δουλεύει και με κρατημένο το πλήκτρο του (ήτοι: κρατάς το F11 παρατεταμένα και όταν το αφήσεις τα παράθυρα επανέρχονται). Φοβερά βολικό για να σύρεις κάτι από/προς το desktop. Το ίδιο κόλπο ισχύει και με το F9 και F10.

----------


## RyDeR

> Να θυμάσαι, το Expos&#233; δουλεύει και με κρατημένο το πλήκτρο του (ήτοι: κρατάς το F11 παρατεταμένα και όταν το αφήσεις τα παράθυρα επανέρχονται). Φοβερά βολικό για να σύρεις κάτι από/προς το desktop. Το ίδιο κόλπο ισχύει και με το F9 και F10.


Μόλις τώρα πέρασα το F11 σε mouse button.  :Worthy:  Άπειρα βολικό. Ευχαριστώ.


Α, πείτε κανέναν καλό iRC client..

----------


## DrEthernet

Δοκίμασε το Colloquy.

----------


## haHa

Αυτον(colloquy) που εχει μεσα(αν θυμαμαι καλα) το Kalyway δεν σου κανει??

(δεν τον εχω χρησιμοποιησει βεβαια ποτε,γιατι δεν εχω επαφη με irc)


edit: προλαβε ο DrEthernet !  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

ΟΚ παιδες, θα το δω.

@haHa: Δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπηρχε.  :Razz:  Ουτε και 'γω ασχολουμαι με αυτα, απλα πρεπει να κατεβασω τον kernel που μου προτεινες.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: RyDeR πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ερώτηση: Μετά απο sudo στο terminal, μου ζητάει κωδικό. Εγώ κατα την εγκατάσταση του MacOSX το άφησα κενό.
Αν πατήσω enter καθώς ζητάει, δεν γίνεται τίποτα... Να:



```
oname:~ ryder$ sudo nano /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:
noname:~ ryder$
```

........Auto merged post: RyDeR πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το Unarchiver το δοκίμασες; 
> 
> Μήπως τα archives σου είναι corrupted και θέλουν ξανακατέβασμα;


Δοκίμασα το Unarchiver, μου λέει οτι δεν είναι συμβατό το πρόγραμμα με αυτό το extension.

Θα δοκιμάσω να τα ξανακατεβάσω... τι να πώ.  :Smile:

----------


## haHa

Ρε συ,δεν εβαλες κωδικο ??  :No no:  :No no:

----------


## RyDeR

> Ρε συ,δεν εβαλες κωδικο ??


 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

Δεν έτυχε...  :Razz:  Πειράζει ε; 

Τι κάνω τώρα;  :Thinking: 

Edit: [ Πριν ανακάλυψα το sleep mode!  :Worthy:  Γουστάρω όλο και περισσότερο το MacOS.  :Respekt:  ]

----------


## haHa

> Δεν έτυχε...  Πειράζει ε; 
> 
> Τι κάνω τώρα;



Απο το setup disk του leopard αν μπουταρεις(πριν προχωρησεις στην εγκατασταση απλα απο τα utilities πανω στο menu bar να πας σε κατι που λεει "Password κλπ") ,μπορεις σιγουρα να αλλαξεις κωδικο.

Διαφορετικα μεσα απο το mac os x δεν ξερω τι παιζει,ας σου πει καποιος πιο σχετικος.



Αν σου δουλευει κανονικα το sleep mode,τοτε με τον καινουριο kernel μαλλον θα το χασεις..Αλλα θα εχεις σωστο shutdown. Νομιζω κιολας ,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

Sleep mode εχεις και στα windows αν θελεις,φανταζομαι το ξερεις ε? Standby S3 ftw!!

----------


## RyDeR

Off Topic





> Sleep mode εχεις και στα windows αν θελεις,φανταζομαι το ξερεις ε? Standby S3 ftw!!


Ναι βρε.  :ROFL:  Το ανακάλυψα όταν έβαλα τα vista (πριν 2 μήνες), που είπα να ξαναδοκιμάσω.  :Razz: 

Στα XP ποτέ δεν το πάτησα καθώς με 3 παλιότερα συστήματα ποτέ δεν δούλεψε.  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι βρε.  Το ανακάλυψα όταν έβαλα τα vista (πριν 2 μήνες), που είπα να ξαναδοκιμάσω. 
> 
> Στα XP ποτέ δεν το πάτησα καθώς με 3 παλιότερα συστήματα ποτέ δεν δούλεψε.





Off Topic


		Ναι, θελει σωστους-προσεγμενους drivers.
	


Για τον κωδικο και πως θα λυσεις το θεμα,ψαξε στο google.

----------


## RyDeR

Off Topic





> Ναι, θελει σωστους-προσεγμενους drivers.


Δεν ξέρω, who cares?  :Razz: 

Πάντα κατέβαζα τους νεότερους απο το site του κάθε κατασκευαστή... Τέλος πάντων, περασμένα - ξεχασμένα.  :Razz: 






> Για τον κωδικο και πως θα λυσεις το θεμα,ψαξε στο google.


Ναι ήδη βρήκα ο,τι μου είπες, πρέπει να μπω με το dvd εγκατάστασης. Ποιος κάνει reboots τώρα...  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Παίδες ο Mac δεν είναι workable απο άτομα που δεν ξέρουν ελληνικά. Μπορεί να είναι απλούστατο το interface κλπ απλά χωρίς ελληνικό localisation απλά δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν.  :Sad: 

Το ίδιο ισχύει για το Office Mac, άντε και πάω να δουλέψω (ξέρω λίγα αγγλικά)... χωρίς ελληνικό spell check πως να ξέρω τι λάθη κάνω; Οι υπόλοιποι που δεν μπορούν κάν να το ανοίξουν;


Μεγάαααλη βλακεία.  :Thumb down:  Δυστυχώς το MacOSX που έχω εγκατεστημένο θα το δουλεύω μόνο εγώ απ'ότι φαίνεται.

----------


## DrEthernet

Και ελληνικά proofing tools για το Office υπάρχουν και το σύστημα έχει εξελληνιστεί (αναμένεται η έκδοση για 10.5, αλλιώς GRupdate από Rainbow).

----------


## aragorn

Και όμως κάνεις λάθος.
Και μπορείς να τον εξελληνίσεις (και δεν εννοώ το GR update της rainbow) και ορθογραφικό έλεγχο να έχεις, παντού με το cocoaspell και στο όφις με τον ορθογράφο της neurolingo.

----------


## RyDeR

Τελεια, ειχα αποκλεισει την rainbow-μεθοδο καθως μου ειπατε οτι ειναι αισχος-ντροπη κλπ.
Ειναι ωραιο που κανω λαθος...  :Wink:  Αντε να βγει το 10.5 HelloMacOS ωστε να μπορει να δουλευει ολη η family το MacOS.

Παντως τα 60€ που θελει η Neurolingo ειναι αρκετα λεφτα... Αλλα ειναι πολυ καλο feature.  :Smile: 

Thanks παιδες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgos_k

Παίδες, χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το Bluephone Elit? Προσπαθώ να ενεργοποιήσω το Talk-Thru αλλά παίζουν μόνο τα ηχεία κ οχι το μικρόφωνο. 
(με το Talk-Thru μετατρέπεις το MBP-iMac-κλπ  σε ενα ΓΙΓΑΝΤΙΟ BT haedset  :Razz: !)  Πολύ cool λέμε  :Cool:

----------


## nikolaos7

Βγήκε το upadate για την 10.5.3 έκδοση του leopard.Σπεύσατε!!!

----------


## giorgos_k

Μικρούλι..420mb!  :Shocked: 

........Auto merged post: giorgos_k πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Απο tsopanos (http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=204184, post #3)



> iPhone θα έρθει, MMS όμως δεν θα χει 
> 
> 
> 
> Δύσκολο για 10.6
> 
> Αν ήταν θα είχε κυκλοφορήσει το 10.5.3 πριν την WWDC.


....λες??
 :Respekt:

----------


## Flareman

> Βγήκε το upadate για την 10.5.3 έκδοση του leopard.Σπεύσατε!!!


Νέο feature: address book syncing με τις υπηρεσίες του Google. Καλό! :Smile: 

Ό,τι νεώτερο μάθω, θα επανέλθω :Very Happy:

----------


## nickolas2005

Kαι επίσης,




> - Includes additional RAW image support for several cameras
> - Addresses an issue with stuttering video and audio playback in certain USB devices
> - Improves 802.1X (Wifi) behavior and reliability and when using Time Machine
> - Includes fixes for Time Machine compatibility with Time Capsule


Παντως σε ολα τα update κάτι θα υπάρχει και για το time machine. Στηρίζονται πολύ σε αυτο το feature απο ότι φαίνεται...

----------


## haHa

> Παντως σε ολα τα update κάτι θα υπάρχει και για το time machine. Στηρίζονται πολύ σε αυτο το feature απο ότι φαίνεται...


Ειναι καινουριο , για αυτο διορθωνουν bug που εχει ή προσθετουν νεες λειτουργιες.

----------


## DrEthernet

Πλέον στο Spotlight μπορείς να κάνεις και αριθμητικές πράξεις!
Επιπλέον, στο ντοσιέ Application Support, εμφανίστηκε ένα ντοσιέ "Vodafone".

----------


## konspir2

Περίμενα με αγωνία το 10.5.3 μπας και διορθώσει το απαράδεκτο bug του frontrow με τους υπότιτλους, αλλά τζίφος.

Όπως δεν διορθώθηκε και το bug με το Chess να κρασάρει αν έχεις ενεργοποιημένες τις inking λειτουργίες.

2/2 bug άλυτα ακόμη για εμένα.

Δεν πρόλαβα να τσεκάρω αν μπορώ μετά το update να δω τα καλύτερα music videos  στο frontrow ... μέχρι τώρα βγάζει πρόβλημα σύνδεσης με τον server.

----------


## nickolas2005

Απο ότι εχω διαβάσει για αυτο το "bug" που λες του frontrow δεν φταίει αυτό αλλα το perian... Aυτους που αναπτύσουν το perian πρέπει να κατηγορούμε...

----------


## aragorn

> Επιπλέον, στο ντοσιέ Application Support, εμφανίστηκε ένα ντοσιέ "Vodafone".


Σ' εμένα δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ντοσιέ πάντως...

----------


## konspir2

> Απο ότι εχω διαβάσει για αυτο το "bug" που λες του frontrow δεν φταίει αυτό αλλα το perian... Aυτους που αναπτύσουν το perian πρέπει να κατηγορούμε...


Εγώ έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι πρόβλημα του frontrow. Για την ακρίβεια δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί videos που έχουν παραπάνω από ένα video track.

Επίσης παραμένει το πρόβλημα με τα "top music videos" στο frontrow.

----------


## Flareman

> Πλέον στο Spotlight μπορείς να κάνεις και αριθμητικές πράξεις!
> Επιπλέον, στο ντοσιέ Application Support, εμφανίστηκε ένα ντοσιέ "Vodafone".


Οι πράξεις στο Spotlight είναι feature του Leopard από την 10.5.0 :Laughing: 

Πλάκα πλάκα μου έχει λύσει τα χέρια άπειρες φορές.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Οι πράξεις στο Spotlight είναι feature του Leopard από την 10.5.0
> 
> Πλάκα πλάκα μου έχει λύσει τα χέρια άπειρες φορές.


 :Embarassed:  Χαμπάρι δεν είχα πάρει!

----------


## Flareman

> Χαμπάρι δεν είχα πάρει!


Μιας που λέμε για το 10.5.3, νέο feature στα Spaces: υπάρχει ένα checkbox στο Preference Pane των Spaces που δίνει τη δυνατότητα όταν ο χρήστης "αλλάζει" σε μια εφαρμογή που δεν έχει ανοιχτά παράθυρα στο τρέχον Space α) να περνάει στο σχετικό Space ή β) να ανοίγει την εφαρμογή εκεί όπου βρίσκεται ο χρήστης.

Καλό, αρκετός κόσμος θα το έχει θελήσει σίγουρα :Smile:

----------


## Wolverine

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα για να κάνω mount ext3 στο OSX? 
Απλά για να περάσω τα αρχεία θέλω.


Άλλαξα και το mouse  (το mighty mouse δεν είναι για ανθρώπους με μεγάλα χέρια) και πήρα το Logithech LX8 για drivers να βάλω αυτούς της Logithech ή το steermouse που έχει αναφερθεί στο παρελθόν?

----------


## haHa

> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα για να κάνω mount ext3 στο OSX? 
> Απλά για να περάσω τα αρχεία θέλω.
> 
> 
> Άλλαξα και το mouse  (το mighty mouse δεν είναι για ανθρώπους με μεγάλα χέρια) και πήρα το Logithech LX8 για drivers να βάλω αυτούς της Logithech ή το steermouse που έχει αναφερθεί στο παρελθόν?



Steermouse χαλαρα! Χωρια οτι σου δινει και ρυθμιση για το sensitivity, ειναι bugfree σε αντιθεση με τους  drivers Logitech ...

----------


## DrEthernet

Βρήκα και κάτι που θα αρέσει στους νέους switcher. Το New! σου προσθέτει τη δυνατότητα να δημιουργείς νέα αρχεία στο Finder με δεξί κλικ μέσω του contextual menu.

----------


## Flareman

> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα για να κάνω mount ext3 στο OSX? 
> Απλά για να περάσω τα αρχεία θέλω.
> 
> 
> Άλλαξα και το mouse  (το mighty mouse δεν είναι για ανθρώπους με μεγάλα χέρια) και πήρα το Logithech LX8 για drivers να βάλω αυτούς της Logithech ή το steermouse που έχει αναφερθεί στο παρελθόν?


Τρεις λύσεις:

α) MacFUSE, πρέπει να κάνει αυτό που θέλεις,
β) Parallels ή VMware Fusion, περνάς Linux μέσα στο virtual machine και μετά mount τον δίσκο στο VM και αντιγραφή μέσω του virtual network link στο μητρικό OS, ή
γ) άλλον υπολογιστή με Linux/FreeBSD και αντιγραφή μέσω Ethernet ή 802.11 :Smile:

----------


## poromenos

κάποια λύση για να διαβάζει/γράφει κανονικά (και κυρίως χωρίς καθυστέρηση) εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο NFTS υπάρχει?

----------


## vlado

Paragon NTFS αλλά δεν είναι freeware απ΄όσο γνωρίζω..

----------


## haHa

> κάποια λύση για να διαβάζει/γράφει κανονικά (και κυρίως χωρίς καθυστέρηση) εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο NFTS υπάρχει?



macfuse και ntfs-3g

----------


## nikolaos7

Βγήκαν update για :
imovie
idvd
quick time player

----------


## starfm

Γεια και χαρά σας. Πείρα και εγώ έναν imac 20’’ 2,4 μετά από 4 χρόνια σκέψης!!!
Μήπως ξέρη κανίς κανένα αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα τον sound forge ή wave labe για mac?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikolaos7

> Γεια και χαρά σας. Πείρα και εγώ έναν imac 20’’ 2,4 μετά από 4 χρόνια σκέψης!!!
> Μήπως ξέρη κανίς κανένα αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα τον sound forge ή wave labe για mac?
> Ευχαριστώ.


Εγω χρησιμοποιώ το fission πολύ καλό και απλό

----------


## tsopanos

Sound Studio, Audacity (free)

----------


## georginos

Αντίστοιχο DVDshrink υπάρχει?
Nero για mac?

----------


## Flareman

> Αντίστοιχο DVDshrink υπάρχει?
> Nero για mac?


Το Toast Titanium κάνει αυτά που ζητάς :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Σήμερα έγινε ένας ψιλοχαμός...
Βγήκε νέο iTunes(7.7).
Βγήκε update για AppleTV(2.1)
Άνοιξε το AppStore.
Μπορείς, γράφει, μέσω iPhone να stream-άρει στο appletv!!! δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά και το ψάχνω.Νομίζω να ελέγξεις το appletv από το iphone.
Τέσπα, μπαίνω να δω περισσότερα.

----------


## tsopanos

μου φαίνεται πάω για AppleTV

Αλήθεια, μπορείς από Ελλάδα να αγοράσεις movies; Θα μου άρεσε πολύ.

----------


## nikolaos7

Το VMWare Fusion πως λειτουργεί?Εννοώ οτι θέλει partition στον δίσκο ή κατι άλλο?

----------


## kover

> μου φαίνεται πάω για AppleTV
> 
> Αλήθεια, μπορείς από Ελλάδα να αγοράσεις movies; Θα μου άρεσε πολύ.


Δυστυχώς όχι.

----------


## gogos

> Αντίστοιχο DVDshrink υπάρχει?
> Nero για mac?


Το Mac the Ripper είναι ένα πρόγραμμα σαν το DVD Decrypter αλλά καλύτερο ακόμη (για αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν είναι πρόγραμμα που δημιουργεί αντίγραφα ασφαλείας των γνήσιων δίσκων ταινιών κ.α.).

----------


## nikolaos7

Κανένα πρόγραμμα που να τραβάει screenshots από τις ταινίες υπάρχει?Κάτι σαν το image grabber

----------


## mac_user

> Κανένα πρόγραμμα που να τραβάει screenshots από τις ταινίες υπάρχει?Κάτι σαν το image grabber


Screen Grabber

----------


## kadronarxis

τσομπάνη, μπορείς να αγοράσεις ταινίες απο ελλάδα.
Αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις πατέντα ότι τάχα ζεις στην Αλάσκα και δουλεύεις στην εξόρυξη πετρελαίου, για να μπορέσεις μέσω paypal να ξεκινήσεις τις ενοικιάσεις.
Για ταινίες-movies όπως τις ξέρουμε δεν αξίζει τόσο πολύ, όσο για ορισμένα ντοκυμαντέρ για το διάστημα που πραγματικά σε βάζουν στο παιχνίδι.  :Smile:

----------


## tsopanos

thank you

απορώ, λοιπόν, πώς πουλιέται το appletv στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## DrEthernet

> thank you
> 
> απορώ, λοιπόν, πώς πουλιέται το appletv στην Ελλάδα.


Patchstick...

----------


## nikolaos7

Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα dvd με το idvd και το αρχείο της ταινίας είναι .avi.Θα παίζει κανονικά σε dvd player ή θα έχω πρόβλημα?

----------


## nikolaos7

Επίσης θέλω να γράψω ένα dvd αλλά είναι encrypted.Έχω το mactheripper αλλά μόνο 679mb αποθηκεύει.Ξέρετε κανένα άλλο?

----------


## mac_user

> Επίσης θέλω να γράψω ένα dvd αλλά είναι encrypted.Έχω το mactheripper αλλά μόνο 679mb αποθηκεύει.Ξέρετε κανένα άλλο?


Το καλύτερο απ'όλα αλλά και το πιο ακριβό είναι το Fast DVD Copy που στοιχίζει $99 αλλά δεν θα έχεις ποτέ πρόβλημα.Το πρόγραμμα το έχω αγορασμένο από την έκδοση 2.0.2 και τώρα είναι στην 4.1 Πιστεψέ με όμως σε καινούρια dvd ειδικά της sony τα αντίστοιχα προγράμματα για pc κολλάνε ενώ το δικό μας θα σου ξεκλειδώσει το dvd δε θα κολλήσει.Επίσης το mactheripper βρίσκεται πλέον στην έκδοση 3r14i και δεν κολλάει πουθενά.Δεν θα βρεις αυτή την έκδοση ούτε στο macupdate ούτε στο versiontracker αλλά μόνο στο φόρουμ του mactheripper και θα πρέπει να κάνεις donate για να στο στείλουν.Ζητάνε $50 αλλά κυκλοφορεί κατά καιρούς σε τορεντάδικα και σε newsgroups.Αν έχεις πρόσβαση σε newsgroups στείλε μου pm να το ανεβάσω.Αλλες εξίσου καλές λύσεις είναι το κινέζικο DVD copy($49) & το RipIt($18).Επίσης υπάρχει το free Fairmount 1.0.2 που θα σου κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά για ξεκλείδωμα.

----------


## nikolaos7

Προσπάθησα να γράψω ένα dvd του lost που είχε προστασία arccos.Και to mactheripper μου αποθήκευε μόνο το μενου του dvd και όχι όλη την ταινία.

----------


## mac_user

Ποια έκδοση του mactheripper έχεις?

----------


## nikolaos7

> Ποια έκδοση του mactheripper έχεις?


Την 3.0-R14m.Κατέβασα σε trial το fast dvd copy που μου είπες και τώρα είναι στο βήμα δύο.Θα το δοκιμάσω φαίνεται καλό

----------


## mac_user

Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις στείλε pm με το mail σου να σου στείλω οδηγίες.

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόλις βγήκε update 10.5.5.
Ορμάτε αδέρφια!

----------


## tsopanos

Το έβαλε κανείς;;

Εμπειρίες;

----------


## bail77

Τώρα το κατεβάζω και σας λέω εμπειρίες αργότερα , πάντως το 10.5.4 μου δημιουργούσε κάτι προβλήματα από τη μέρα που το έβαλα , όπως το airport έχανε το δίκτυο , αστάθεια και κολλήματα στο firefox , ελπίζω να διορθωθούνε

----------


## tsopanos

Εγκαταστάθηκε. 

Δεν βλέπω εμφανείς βελτιώσεις, ίσως μια αίσθηση μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Release Notes κανείς;

Αμάρτησα και έχω το μηχανάκι Ηράκλειο.

----------


## ntrim

Και εγώ το έβαλα πριν καμμιά ώρα, όλα καλά.

----------


## JOEBOO

Το εβαλα και εγω χθες..Εμενα με ετρωγε πιο πολυ το προβλημα που το macbook pro μου, ανοιγε καθε νυχτα στις 3 και ξαναεκλεινε μιας και το καπακι το εχω κλειστο. Σημερα ειδα οτι δεν ανοιξε οποτε ενθαρρυντικο. Αλλες διαφορες δεν ειδαι να σας πω...

----------


## giorgos_k

> Το εβαλα και εγω χθες..Εμενα με ετρωγε πιο πολυ το προβλημα που το macbook pro μου, ανοιγε καθε νυχτα στις 3 και ξαναεκλεινε μιας και το καπακι το εχω κλειστο. Σημερα ειδα οτι δεν ανοιξε οποτε ενθαρρυντικο. Αλλες διαφορες δεν ειδαι να σας πω...


Ελπίζω να διορθώθηκε κ  σε εμένα αυτό, είναι πολύυυυ σπαστικό. Θα το τσεκάρω σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Το εγκατέστησα και εγώ, κανένα πρόβλημα so far.

----------


## aragorn

Όλα καλά.
Εντύπωση ομαλότερης και ταχύτερης λειτουργίας του ΜΒΡ.

----------


## giorgos_k

Μια απορία για το θαυμάσιο ichat. Στα preferences έχει επιλογή για auto accept εισερχὀμενων κλήσεων video/φωνής/text κ.α μέσω κάποιων scripts που η μαμά Apple έχει είδη φτιάξει για εμάς. Δε βλέπω επιλογή όμως για auto accept  screen sharing request, δε θα ήταν βολικό να έχουμε με τόσο απλό τρόπο απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση στον υπολογιστή μας??

----------


## RyDeR

Να ρωτήσω κάτι...

Έχω μια φίλη, με iMac... Προσπαθεί ν'ανοίξει το iChat πατώντας το icon στο dock, δείχνει οτι είναι ανοιχτό (το βλέπει απο το dock) αλλά δεν πετάγεται κανένα παράθυρο.

Να πώ οτι δεν το άνοιξε ποτέ ξανά ή αλλιώς το άνοιξε και το έκλεισε... Δεν είναι ρυθμισμένο με κανένα acc.

Τι μπορεί να κάνει;  :Thinking:

----------


## teacake

Στο μενού κοίταξε η φίλη σου;

----------


## RyDeR

> Στο μενού κοίταξε η φίλη σου;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς και πιστεύω πως ούτε η ίδια θα καταλάβει...

Δεν εξηγείς λιγάκι τι ακριβώς να δεί;  :Smile:

----------


## ntrim

Επάνω αριστερά (Menu Bar) iChat / Preferences (ή από το πληκτρολόγιο apple key + ,) και εκεί στο tab Accounts θα δημιουργήσει τον λογαριασμό της. 

Μετά θα αναζητήσει (ή θα προσθέσει αν γνωρίζει τα nicknames) φίλους και είναι έτοιμη.

----------


## RyDeR

> Επάνω αριστερά (Menu Bar) iChat / Preferences (ή από το πληκτρολόγιο apple key + ,) και εκεί στο tab Accounts θα δημιουργήσει τον λογαριασμό της. 
> 
> Μετά θα αναζητήσει (ή θα προσθέσει αν γνωρίζει τα nicknames) φίλους και είναι έτοιμη.


Ωραία, μόλις την δώ online θα την πώ. Thanks.


Βασικά θέλουμε να κάνουμε καμία βλακεία με τις cams, με AIM και απο τις 2 πλευρές μπορούμε να συνομιλήσουμε έτσι;  :Smile:

----------


## ntrim

Ναι, μπορείτε να κάνετε ότι... βλακεία θέλετε  :Whistle:

----------


## RyDeR

> Ναι, μπορείτε να κάνετε ότι... βλακεία θέλετε


Ωραία.  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Λοιπόν, την είπα να κάνει τα παραπάνω. Βέβαια δίπλα απο το μήλο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, το πρόγραμμα ανοίγει αλλά δεν ανοίγει...  :Razz: 

Τι κάνουμε; Δοκίμασε να κάνει repair permissions αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.  :Thinking:

----------


## DrEthernet

Νέο Perian 1.1.1

Μερικές από τις αλλαγές:
H.264 in AVI fixed
Some anamorphic AVI files are now supported
Performance problems due to PIC fixed with Xcode 3.1
Incorrect frame skipping on H.264 intra frames fixed
Better character set detection
The update checker is now much more polite
Several parsing and rendering bugs with subtitles fixed
Player freezing while loading subtitles with external fonts fixed
Audio fixed for some older MKV files with AAC/FLAC
Strange values in MKV chapters or video sizes are handled better
Initial support for SAMI subtitles added
Worked around a QuickTime bug (#5770288) causing frames to be lost during export
New codecs: DosBox ZMBV, VP6+Alpha, Nellymoser ASAO
FFmpeg:
Crashing on PPC G3 fixed
Fraps decoding artifacts fixed

----------


## alexjm

Για να ρωτήσω κάτι τους μηλαράδες. Έχει δουλέψει κανείς το autocad μεσα από crossover? Γιατί είναι το μόνο προγραμμα από windows που θελω να βαλω στο macbook της κοπελάς μου.
Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## kadronarxis

iPhoto update.
 :Superman:

----------


## Flareman

> iPhoto update.


Με βελτιώσεις στο printing των άλμπουμ κ.λπ. :One thumb up: 

Επίσης, πριν μια δυο μέρες Airport Software Update 2008-004.:Cool:

----------


## kadronarxis

απίστευτο!
πρώτη μούρη στο macrumors.com!
Μπράβο στα παιδιά από το iphonehellas.gr

----------


## Flareman

> απίστευτο!
> πρώτη μούρη στο macrumors.com!
> Μπράβο στα παιδιά από το iphonehellas.gr


Ελπίζω να μην είναι μούφα μόνο και φάμε... Μιτσούκο :Laughing:

----------


## nikolaos7

Βγήκε update του safari

----------


## Flareman

Με phishing protection παρακαλώ! :Cool:

----------


## giorgos_k

Έχω περάσει την έκδοση 4 Developer Preview του safari και τώρα προφανώς δεν μου βγάζει το 3.2 update...μπορώ απλἀ να πετάξω την έκδοση που είχα και να περάσω αυτή? thx

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Έχω περάσει την έκδοση 4 Developer Preview του safari και τώρα προφανώς δεν μου βγάζει το 3.2 update...μπορώ απλἀ να πετάξω την έκδοση που είχα και να περάσω αυτή? thx


Μέσα στο /Library/Receipts/ θα βρεις το αρχείο .pkg που αναφέρεται στη συγκεκριμένη αναβάθμιση. Διάγραψε (καλύτερα μετακίνησε) το Safari από το /Applications, σβήσε το receipt και τρέξε το Software Update. Α, και ενημέρωσέ μας αν έπαιξε, δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ, απλά υποθέτω…  :Wink:

----------


## DrEthernet

Η developer's preview έχει uninstall. Λογικά μετά το uninstall θα σου βγάλει το update για την 3.2.

----------


## giorgos_k

Τελικά ούτε το uninstall βρήκα ούτε το αρχείο μέσα στα ../Receipts υπάρχει. Να διαγράψω απλά τον Safari...??   Και κάτι άλλο, λίγο off topic βέβαια..ο Imac της κοπέλας μου πήρε πρωτοβουλία και άρχισε να μιλάει!! "Ανακοινώνει" κάθε ενέργεια που γίνεται(π.χ άνοιγμα μιας εφαρμογής) και επίσης οτι δείχνει ο δείκτης του ποντικιού! Στη καρτέλα speech στα preferences δεν βρήκα κάτι.. :Smile:  Wtf???

----------


## DrEthernet

Ο uninstalller βρίσκεται στο .dmg του dev preview που κατέβασες.
Για το voice over δες στο Univeral Access control panel ή πάτα command-fn-F5.

----------


## giorgos_k

Ok, βρἠκα ευτυχώς το .dmg της DP και έκανα uninstall. Για τον Imac το απόγευμα θα δώ, αλλά μου φαίνεται οτι αυτή ήταν η επιλογή.. thx guys

----------


## nikolaos7

Βγήκε update για το quicktime με h.264 συμβατότητα

----------


## nikolaos7

Βγήκε και update για το itunes

----------


## haHa

> Βγήκε update για το quicktime με h.264 συμβατότητα


Αυτο ηταν για συμβατοτητα με το ichat..

----------


## DrEthernet

http://mac.utorrent.com/beta/

----------


## nonborn

> http://mac.utorrent.com/beta/


Το tranmission μου φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερο και πολύ πιο κοντά στο περιβάλλον του OSX. Το μόνο κακό του είναι το όχι "αυτόματο" κλείσιμο του το οποίο είναι αρκετές φορές ενοχλητικό όταν θες να κάνεις restart ή shutdown...

----------


## DrEthernet

> Το tranmission μου φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερο και πολύ πιο κοντά στο περιβάλλον του OSX. Το μόνο κακό του είναι το όχι "αυτόματο" κλείσιμο του το οποίο είναι αρκετές φορές ενοχλητικό όταν θες να κάνεις restart ή shutdown...


Ενεργοποίησε στις ρυθμίσεις το «Quit with active transfers».

----------


## nonborn

> Ενεργοποίησε στις ρυθμίσεις το «Quit with active transfers».


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  To ψαχνα τόσο καιρό αλλά δε μπορούσα να βρω αν υπήρχε ρύθμιση!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Flareman

Επίσης: update για τους κατόχους Mac με το νέο Mini DisplayPort, που επιτρέπει την αναπαραγωγή SD περιεχομένου σε unprotected οπτικές εξόδους. Nice!

Προσωπικά έβαλα το μTorrent και όπως μπήκε βγήκε. Δεν αλλάζω το Transmission με τίποτα, το μT@Mac είναι κακόγουστη μισοψημένη αντιγραφή, δεν εναρμονίζεται με την αισθητική του Mac OS, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα παραπάνω για να με πείσει να το αλλάξω και εδώ λήγει το θέμα για μένα. Ο μικρούλης με το λεβιέ έχει καταφέρει να γίνει δυνατός και αξιόπιστος παίχτης και ο νέος δεν προσφέρει κίνητρα για αλλαγή.

----------


## DrEthernet

Βγήκε το 10.5.6.

----------


## giorgos_k

Καλησπέρα! 2 απορίες: Πριν λίγο καιρό βγήκε το helloMacOs κ σκέφτομαι να το περάσω στον imac της κοπέλας μου που του έκανα format προσφατα, δεν έχω να φοβάμαι τπτ όπως με το GrUpdate έτσι?? (μεγάλο μπράβο στα παιδιά που το έφτιαξαν παρεπιπτόντως).
Και, έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με τον safari να "ξεχνάει" κωδικούς απο sites? Και στο MBP μου κ στον  imac. Ειδικά σε μερικά sites, συμβαίνει συνέχεια!

----------


## kadronarxis

Αυτά τα grupdate, ποτέ δεν τα έβαλα σε κανένα μηχάνημα γιατί δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι(καθαρά υποκειμενικό).
Όσον αφορά το safari, μήπως όταν κάνεις reset safari είναι τσεκαρισμένη η επιλογή Remove saved names & passwords? Γενικά, δεν είχα πρόβλημα με passwords που δεν εμφανίζονται.

άντε γερά με Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------


## ntrim

Βγήκε το Picasa for Mac

----------


## bail77

> Βγήκε το Picasa for Mac


Επιτέλους επιτέλους  :Worthy:  , δεν το μπορώ το iphoto ! .

----------


## Droidlock

Καλησπερα, οσοι εχετε το προγραμμα jing μπορειτε να κανετε εγγραφη εικονας και ηχου απο το  itunes; Ας πουμε λοιπον οτι παιζει ενα κομματι και παταω το show visualizer, θα μπορει να κανει εγγραφη το εν λογω προγραμμα;

----------


## kantafi

Off Topic


		Γεια σας παιδιά και εγώ λάτρης των mac και ελπίζω προσεχώς πίσω από ένα mac pro.

Ήθελα να ζητήσω από τον *kadronarxis* αν θέλει να φτιάξει ένα *group* για *Mac fans* μιας και προσπάθησα εγώ αλλά επειδή τώρα γράφτηκα στο forum (μάλλον γιαυτό) δεν μπορώ να δημιουργήσω καινούριο group.

*Συγνώμη που γράφω off topic άλλα δεν μου ήρθε που αλλού να απευθυνθώ.* 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## riotshield

> Βγήκε το 10.5.6.


αξιζει τον κοπο? τι εχει βελτιωθει?

----------


## DrEthernet

> αξιζει τον κοπο? τι εχει βελτιωθει?


http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3194

----------


## kadronarxis

Καλησπέρα.
Security Update σημερινό και ...
J A V A  Update.

άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: Kantafi, τώρα είδα το μήνυμα σου.
Αυτό το subforum είναι για mac fans! 
Όλοι mac fans είναι εδώ. Άλλοι περισσότερο και άλλοι λιγότερο...   :Razz:

----------


## aragorn

Safari 4 beta από χθες.
Όσοι τολμηροί δοκιμάστε.
Ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο, αλλά και εντυπωσιακό γνώρισμα τα top sites!

----------


## bail77

Και για όσους χρησημοποιόυν foxmarks στον Firefox , τώρα υπάρχει και για τον Safari και δουλέυει άψογα . Link εδώ

----------


## Whiteyez

Το πάθαινα και γώ με μερικά sites αυτό, έβαλα την beta του safari 4 και δεν μου το ξαναέκανε..

----------


## PlanB

Πολύ γρήγορο το Safari 4, όμως προσοχή στα add-ons εάν είχατε στο Safari 3• μού κράσαρε επανειλημμένα και, από τότε που απεγκατέστησα τα πάντα, δουλεύει θαυμάσια...

----------


## bail77

Ένα πρόβλημα που βρήκα με τον Safari 4 είναι δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα mail στο hotmail , ενώ με τον firefox μπαίνω κανονικά και τα διαβάζω , τι να φταίει ?  :Thinking:

----------


## ntrim

> Ένα πρόβλημα που βρήκα με τον Safari 4 είναι δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα mail στο hotmail , ενώ με τον firefox μπαίνω κανονικά και τα διαβάζω , τι να φταίει ?


Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ με το Hotmail, όλα καλά!

----------


## haHa

> Ένα πρόβλημα που βρήκα με τον Safari 4 είναι δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα mail στο hotmail , ενώ με τον firefox μπαίνω κανονικά και τα διαβάζω , τι να φταίει ?


Fix για όσους αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με το msn .. Όταν είστε μέσα στο hotmail σας, ακολουθήστε τα πιο κάτω βήματα :




> 1) Safari -> Preferences -> Advanced
> 
> 2) Επιλέξτε την επιλογή "Show developer menu in menu bar" ... Θα εμφανιστεί ένα νέο drop-down box μεταξύ των bookmarks και του window 
> 
> 3) Κάνετε click στο Developer -> User Agent -> Firefox 3.0.5 Mac
> 
> Η σελίδα θα κάνει refresh και θα είστε οκ ... Μην ξεχάσετε να το επαναφέρετε μετά ( όταν θα φύγετε από το hotmail ) στο "Default ( Automatically chosen )

----------


## bail77

> Fix για όσους αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με το msn .. Όταν είστε μέσα στο hotmail σας, ακολουθήστε τα πιο κάτω βήματα :


Thanks man , δουλέυει έτσι  :One thumb up:  , αλλά καλά θα ήταν να μη χρειάζετε αυτό κάθε φορά .

----------


## haHa

> Thanks man , δουλέυει έτσι  , αλλά καλά θα ήταν να μη χρειάζετε αυτό κάθε φορά .




Ε, beta ειναι, μην περιμενεις να ειναι κ αριστη!

----------


## kadronarxis

φοβερή beta ο safari 4.
Ειδικά αυτό το top sites και το navigation στο history σαν το itunes είναι φανταστικά.
Μπράβο στα παιδιά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Whiteyez

Δε με βόλεψαν λίγο τα tabs αλλά είναι θέμα συνήθειας πιστεύω...

----------


## haHa

> Δε με βόλεψαν λίγο τα tabs αλλά είναι θέμα συνήθειας πιστεύω...



Αν θελεις την παλια θεση των tabs:



> defaults write com.apple.Safari DebugSafari4TabBarIsOnTop -bool NO



Αν θελεις να επανέλθει η ενδειξη φορτωματος στη γραμμη τιτλου:



> defaults write com.apple.Safari DebugSafari4IncludeToolbarRedesign -bool NO
> defaults write com.apple.Safari DebugSafari4LoadProgressStyle -bool NO


Στο terminal βαζεις αυτες τις εντολες κ μετα κανεις επανεκινηση του safari.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Παίζω συνεχώς με το history σε cover flow  :Biggrin: 
Τα ταμπς μ' αρέσουν στη νέα τους θέση. Γενικά, βρίσκω το σαφάρι πολύ καλό και στη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Μόλις βρω και τρόπο να βάζω στο top sites οτι θελω** (απλως δεν εψαξα ακομα πώς) θα είναι άψογο.

**βρήκα

Edit: η αναζητηση λέξεων (τύπου spotlight) μέσα στο cover flow του history σχεδόν με συγκίνησε.... πατάς τα keywords και (δυναμικά) σου βγάζει τις σελίδες.... βούρκωσα...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Whiteyez

> Αν θελεις την παλια θεση των tabs:
> 
> 
> 
> Αν θελεις να επανέλθει η ενδειξη φορτωματος στη γραμμη τιτλου:
> 
> 
> Στο terminal βαζεις αυτες τις εντολες κ μετα κανεις επανεκινηση του safari.



Όταν το κάνω αυτό φεύγει και το κουμπί του refresh και αυτό το κουμπί με βολεύει, τώρα αναγκάζομαι να πατάω cmd + R.  :Sad:

----------


## trosh

> Δε με βόλεψαν λίγο τα tabs αλλά είναι θέμα συνήθειας πιστεύω...


+1




> Αν θελεις την παλια θεση των tabs:
> 
> 
> 
> Αν θελεις να επανέλθει η ενδειξη φορτωματος στη γραμμη τιτλου:
> 
> 
> Στο terminal βαζεις αυτες τις εντολες κ μετα κανεις επανεκινηση του safari.


Ωραίο κόλπο  :Clap: 
Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:   :Respekt:

----------


## nikolaos7

Βγήκε ενημέρωση του itunes που υποστηρίζει και τα καινούρια ipod suffle

----------


## tsopanos

> Edit: η αναζητηση λέξεων (τύπου spotlight) μέσα στο cover flow του history σχεδόν με συγκίνησε.... πατάς τα keywords και (δυναμικά) σου βγάζει τις σελίδες.... βούρκωσα...


Αυτό γίνεται και στον Safari 3.0, μόνο χωρίς coverflow... εμένα μου έχει λύσει τα χέρια  :Smile:

----------


## nikolaos7

Πολύ ησυχία έχει το forum μετα τα νέα πράγματα της apple.Καινούριος σαφαρι παρα πολύ γρήγορος

----------


## bail77

Βλέπω στο Safari 4 τα tabs είναι κάτω από την address bar ( όπως παλαιότερα ) , πως γίνεται να ξαναμπούν επάνω ; , ( μικρός ο χώρος που κερδίζω αλλά με βολεύει ) .
 Και είναι όντως πολύ γρήγορος ! .

----------


## bail77

10.5.8 update realese , για πληροφορίες εδώ , το combo ήδη κατεβαίνει ( 759 mb !!! , σαν πολλά δεν είναι ? )

----------


## JOEBOO

> 10.5.8 update realese , για πληροφορίες εδώ , το combo ήδη κατεβαίνει ( 759 mb !!! , σαν πολλά δεν είναι ? )


Ε ναι φυσικα και ειναι πολλα μιας και το κομπο περιλαμβανει τα παντα. Ενω οταν κανει software update σου κανει update μονο αυτα που δεν εχεις..

Χθες που το εβαλα το 10.5.8 ηταν περιπου στα 169mb..

----------


## DrEthernet

Την Παρασκευή κυκλοφορεί και το Snow Leopard!

----------


## bail77

Άντε επιτέλους , όλο αναβολές ήτανε , το περιμένω πως και πως .
Μερικές ερωτήσεις που έχω είναι :
-Εκτός rainbow.gr θα μπορούμε να το πάρουμε από κάποιο άλλο eshop ;
-Από που θα ήτανε προτιμότερο να το παραγγείλουμε ;
-Η έκδοση με τα 29$ ( που εδώ στην Ελλάδα θα είναι 29€ ) θα είναι μόνο update πάνω στα Leopard ? ή θα υπάρχει επιλογή και για καθαρό install ;



Off Topic


		Ένα καλύτερο εξώφυλλο ( artwork ) δεν μπορούσανε να βάλουνε ; anyway

----------


## Flareman

> Άντε επιτέλους , όλο αναβολές ήτανε , το περιμένω πως και πως .
> Μερικές ερωτήσεις που έχω είναι :
> -Εκτός rainbow.gr θα μπορούμε να το πάρουμε από κάποιο άλλο eshop ;
> -Από που θα ήτανε προτιμότερο να το παραγγείλουμε ;
> -Η έκδοση με τα 29$ ( που εδώ στην Ελλάδα θα είναι 29€ ) θα είναι μόνο update πάνω στα Leopard ? ή θα υπάρχει επιλογή και για καθαρό install ;
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


1) Για την ώρα, amazon.co.uk - δε βλέπω διαθεσιμότητα μέσω Systemgraph, Rainbow ή κάποιον άλλο Έλληνα retailer.
2) Άγνωστον :Smile: 
3) Περνάει και σαν clean install αλλά πρέπει να έχεις το retail media του Leopard. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα περνιέται το 10.6 ως σκέτο installation χωρίς να υπάρχει ανά χείρας το Leopard. Η έκδοση των 129 $ (νομίζω; θα το δω) θα έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα παρ' όλ' αυτά.

----------


## haHa

> 3) Περνάει και σαν clean install αλλά πρέπει να έχεις το retail media του Leopard. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα περνιέται το 10.6 ως σκέτο installation χωρίς να υπάρχει ανά χείρας το Leopard. Η έκδοση των 129 $ (νομίζω; θα το δω) θα έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα παρ' όλ' αυτά.


Ρε σεις, εμενα αυτο μου φαινεται "so un-apple"!!
Πιστευω οτι ουτε η upgrade εκδοση θα χρειαζεται το leopard..
Για την retail δεν το συζηταω καν.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ξέρουμε αν θα είναι downloadable? Προηγούμενες παρόμοιες αναβαθμίσεις ήταν?

----------


## bail77

Από ότι διάβασα σε διάφορα forum κατάλαβα μάλλον ότι η upgrade έκδοση είναι το κανονικό snow leopard DVD όπου από default κάνοντας την εγκατάσταση σε leopard θα σου κάνει upgrade το λειτουργικό σε snow leopard κρατώντας τα προγράμματα και τις ρυθμίσεις σου , βέβαια θα μπορεις από το disk utility κατά την εγκατάσταση να κάνεις και clean install , ενώ το retail snow leopard των 169$ θα περιέχει και τα ilife και iwork .
( Αν κάνω κάτι λάθος διορθώστε με ) .

----------


## DrEthernet

Παραδοσιακά υπήρχαν upgrade CD, σε χαμηλότερη τιμή, που προϋπόθεταν προηγούμενης έκδοσης CD ή εγκατάσταση για να λειτουργήσουν. Το box set με iLife και iWork έχει $169. Όποιος δεν έχει το Leopard ήδη θα πρέπει να αγοράσει το Box Set.

"Upgrading from Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger.
If your Intel-based Mac is running Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger, purchase the Mac Box Set, which is a single, affordable package that includes Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard; iLife ’09, with the latest versions of iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, iWeb, and iDVD; and iWork ’09, Apple’s productivity suite for home and office including Pages, Numbers, and Keynote."

http://www.apple.com/macosx/specs.html

----------


## 2048dsl

> Από ότι διάβασα σε διάφορα forum κατάλαβα μάλλον ότι η upgrade έκδοση είναι το κανονικό snow leopard DVD όπου από default κάνοντας την εγκατάσταση σε leopard θα σου κάνει upgrade το λειτουργικό σε snow leopard κρατώντας τα προγράμματα και τις ρυθμίσεις σου , βέβαια θα μπορεις από το disk utility κατά την εγκατάσταση να κάνεις και clean install , ενώ το retail snow leopard των 169$ θα περιέχει και τα ilife και iwork .
> ( Αν κάνω κάτι λάθος διορθώστε με ) .


Σωστα καταλαβες,απλος εσυ επιλεγεις ενα θελεις clean and install ή Archive and install οπου η περισοτεροι αυτο θα κανουμε.


Off Topic


		ειχα να κανω backup με το time machine 153 μερες.συνολο backup 194,8GB :Very Happy:

----------


## bored01

> Σωστα καταλαβες,απλος εσυ επιλεγεις ενα θελεις clean and install ή Archive and install οπου η περισοτεροι αυτο θα κανουμε.
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ειχα να κανω backup με το time machine 153 μερες.συνολο backup 194,8GB


Να κάνω μια αφελή ερώτηση? Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε να έχει προηγηθεί backup? Kάνοντας Archive and install δεν σώζονται τα αρχεία και οι εφαρμογές που έχω. Είμαι λίγο άσχετος από αυτά...

----------


## 2048dsl

> Να κάνω μια αφελή ερώτηση? Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε να έχει προηγηθεί backup? Kάνοντας Archive and install δεν σώζονται τα αρχεία και οι εφαρμογές που έχω. Είμαι λίγο άσχετος από αυτά...


και βεβαια με το που κανεις archive and install δεν χανεις τιποτα απο το μηχανημα,απλος κανουμε backup μονο και μονο μην σπασει ο διαολος το ποδαρι του και παει κατι στραβα κατα την εγκατασταση οποτε μετα αναγκαστηκα εαν χρειαστει να κανουμε clean install να εχουμε backup απο το συστημα μας και μετα την εγκατασταση με ενα απλο restore τα εχεις ολα στο πιατο σου.

----------


## bored01

> και βεβαια με το που κανεις archive and install δεν χανεις τιποτα απο το μηχανημα,απλος κανουμε backup μονο και μονο μην σπασει ο διαολος το ποδαρι του και παει κατι στραβα κατα την εγκατασταση οποτε μετα αναγκαστηκα εαν χρειαστει να κανουμε clean install να εχουμε backup απο το συστημα μας και μετα την εγκατασταση με ενα απλο restore τα εχεις ολα στο πιατο σου.


Xμμμ... :Thinking: 

Δυστυχώς ξέχασα τον εξωτερικό σκληρό μου στο εξοχικό. Και δεν ξέρω αν θα κρατηθώ να μην περάσω το Snow Leopard έστω και με ρίσκο... :Razz:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Original Snow Leopard Was Too Blood Thirsty for Mac OS X Box ή, αλλιώς, πώς η λεοπάρδαλη κατασπάραξε τα Windows  :Biggrin:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή για Archive & Install στο Snow Leopard.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή για Archive & Install στο Snow Leopard.


εχει καταργηθει οντος η επιλογη archive and install οποτε βαζοντας το  dvd του snow leopard μας προχωραει σε upgrade του μηχανηματος,αλλα μπορουμε μεσα απο το disk utility να του τραβηξουμε  ενα erase να σβηστουν τα παντα και στη συνεχεια να κανουμε boot απο το dvd και να προχωρησει σε fresh install.



Off Topic


		ανακοινωθηκε και απο www.document.gr οτι θα ειναι διαθεσιμο απο αυριο το snow leopard στην τιμη των 30 ευρω

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

30 ΕΥΡΩ!!!;;; Και γιατί να μην το παραγγείλουμε από την ίδια την Rainbow ;

----------


## 2048dsl

> 30 ΕΥΡΩ!!!;;; Και γιατί να μην το παραγγείλουμε από την ίδια την Rainbow ;


και ποια ειναι η διαφορα να το παρεις απο την rainbow? η τιμη αυριο θα ειναι στα 30 ευρω σε ολη την ελλαδα.

----------


## DrEthernet

Εντέλει η έκδοση των €30 εγκαθίσταται και χωρίς να υπάρχει το Leopard εγκατεστημένο ή το DVD του. Άρα μιλάμε για κανονική έκδοση του συστήματος και όχι την upgrade.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Εντέλει η έκδοση των €30 εγκαθίσταται και χωρίς να υπάρχει το Leopard εγκατεστημένο ή το DVD του. Άρα μιλάμε για κανονική έκδοση του συστήματος και όχι την upgrade.


επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ μετα απο τηλεφωνική επικοινωνια που ειχα με  document σημερα το πρωι οτι οντος μπορει να εγκατασταθει και χωρις το leopard.

----------


## fon

Υπάρχει κάποιος που εγκατέστησε το Snow με όρεξη να γράψει 2 λόγια? (εντυπώσεις κλπ)  :Thinking:

----------


## murex

> Υπάρχει κάποιος που εγκατέστησε το Snow με όρεξη να γράψει 2 λόγια? (εντυπώσεις κλπ)


Το έβαλα σε macbook late 2006. Οι εντυπώσεις είναι γενικά καλές αν και δεν φαίνονται οι σημαντικές (κατά την apple) αλλαγές που έχει σε σχέση με την 10.5. Η διαδικασία του upgrade ήταν απροβλημάτιστη (μέσα σε 40 λεπτά). Οι περισσότερες εφαρμογές παίζουν κανονικά. Η εκκίνηση και η παύση είναι πολύ γρήγορες αλλά πόσες φορές θα ανοιγοκλείσεις το μακ σου; μια φορά το το 6μηνο;;  :ROFL:

----------

